#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-02
<Githzerai> LOLOLOL
<Githzerai> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/search.php?searchid=13338317
<Githzerai> Danas me oće
<Githzerai> Databse Error...
<radak> jutro
<blaeks> ljudi treba mi pomoc u vezi sa usb ubuntom
<promis> Å¡ta?
<blaeks> hocu da nekako uspem da napravim u vasu ili pomoc jos nekoga usb os tako sto ce da se iskopira sve na jedan klik
<blaeks> ili jedan setup
<promis> ništa te ne razumem
<alibaba> a čovek baš lepo pojasnijo šta mu treba
<blaeks> hahha
<blaeks> hadje kasnije konkretna pitanja, izvinjavam se
<Rasho> ljudi sta je sa foruma
<z3d4r> hi
<dbm> Moja preporuka da prebacite forum na platformu Burning Board..
<dbm> ;p
<crveni> dobar dan
<crveni> ajd i ja da pitam kada ce da proradi forum? :)
<z3d4r> sta se desilo ddosed ?
<z3d4r> or what
<crveni> nemam pojma, ali od jutros ne mogu da ga otvorim. strana opet radi ...
<crveni> mora da je exchange server crko
<webmasteryoda> otišao je neki server u EUnetu. biće rešeno, radi se na tome
<promis> Pao server, pa Å¡ta. Bar se odmorih.
<liti> jeli jel neko ovde koristi gpodder i ipod?
<promis> elem, jel fura neko eeepc
<liti> imam ja eeepc :)
<liti> 1000h mislim
<promis> koji sistem koristriš na njemu? i šta si sve probao?
<liti> arch i probao ubuntu
<liti> arch mi najvise lezi na njemu
<liti> sta ti koristis na njemu?
<promis> nemam ja taj eeepc
<promis> nego trebalo bi da servisiram jedan od druga
<liti> sta mu fali?
<promis> bar mislim da je eeepc, jer je rekao da ima samo 2gb
<promis> pa ne znam Å¡ta mu fajli
<liti> to onaj od 7 inca?
<promis> nije bio baš jasan
<promis> da taj od 7
<promis> mada nisam siguran d aje taj, jer mi nije rekao model nego samo to za 2gb i da je jako mali
<liti> pa to je verovatno taj
<promis> našao sam ovaj puppeee
<promis> pa bih to probao
<liti> pa probaj, to bi trebalo da radi
<liti> mislim da njemu moze da se doda i neka sd kartica
<liti> imao je jedan drugar taj model i nije bas user frendli
<liti> mnogo sve malo
<promis> znam, koristio sam ga jednom
<promis> ovaj pupeee troši 30MB ram u startu
<liti> idealno za tako mali komp
<liti> jel puppy sada koristi ubuntu repo?
<liti> ako to moze da koristi onda je super
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> Kad ce da oprave forum?
<acinic> Jel se zna?
<acinic>  :p
<maletaski> pročitaj u topicu :D
<liti> ja ne vidim topic
<liti> zaboravio sam kako irssi skroluje lol
<maletaski>  Topic for #ubuntu-rs is: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Izvinjavamo se zbog trenutnih problema sa forumom i wikijem; radimo na tome da se utvrde i otklone problemi sa serverom. Hvala na razumevanju.
<maletaski> * Topic for #ubuntu-rs set by Githzerai!~slobo@178.222.194.49 at Sun May  1 14:57:02 201
<liti> Uvek puni razumevanja
<acinic> Pa dobro pise da se radi!
<liti> ne zaboravi da je praznik
<acinic> Ne zna se kada ce da se zavrsi opravka!
<liti> jel se i sutra ne radi?
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Kako ko?
<liti> zvanicno
<acinic> Neko radi.
<liti> administracija
<liti> uvek neko radi
<liti> ja se danas ubih od posla
<acinic> I ja!
<acinic> Mnogo radim.
<acinic> Treba da smanjim.
<liti> proleteri svih zemalja ...
<acinic> Rad je losa stvar!
<acinic>  :)
<liti> nije to tako marks rekao
<liti> ili lenjin
<acinic> Ziveo 1. maj i prasetina pecena.
<liti> joj ja sam janjetine jeo
<liti> izdajnik
<acinic> dobra je i janjetina
<acinic> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SystemClean?content=132913
<acinic> Hrvatski prevod ima
<acinic> Srpski nema
<acinic>  :(
<liti> Petar Kulic se potrudio ...
<liti> ja sam odustao od lokalizacije. sve samo engleski
<acinic> Ma treba imati na svom jeziku.
<ackanao> pozz
<maletaski> hi
<ackanao> ništa od foruma još uvek?
<maletaski> nažalost
<ackanao> frak
<liti> frak?
<liti> jel to fuck iz onih child friendly serija?
<ackanao> nisi gledao Battlestar Galacticu?
<ackanao> sramota
<liti> jesam, zato i kazem
<liti> frakin ovo frakin ono
<liti> to je zbog rejtinga
<ackanao> pa Å¡to onda child friendly?
<liti> pa moze sve samo da nije fuck
<liti> cenzori su cudo
<ackanao> misliš da je to bio razlog - nikad mi to nije palo na pamet
<ackanao> ja sam jednostavno uzeo zdravo za gotovo da se na kolonijama tako govori
<ackanao> :)
<liti> ja sam skloniji da verujem da je zbog cenzure. so say we alll
<ackanao> haha
<liti> treba pogledati dokumentaraci this movi have not been rated yet
<liti> o cenzuri. zanimljivo stivo
<liti> vidimo se momci
<acinic> Kako radi Unity?
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Ja nisam ni stigao do Unity-a.
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Hteo sam da probam medjutim kod instalacije prc
<acinic> Cekam Mint 11
<acinic> Ko zna mozda i Fedora 15 bude default.
<acinic> Vise sam za Gnome 3 nego Unity
<ackanao> to ti je dobro pitanje - ima li nekog kod koga Unity radi kako treba il' su svi imali probleme?
<olujicz> ja sam nadogradio ubuntu na laptopu i prebacio se na unity
<ackanao> jel' radi dobro ili zeza?
<olujicz> ali nisam stigao više od ~20 min da se igram sa njime
<olujicz> za to kratko vreme brljavio mi je panel onaj gore
<ackanao> još 6 meseci onda
<acinic> Mislim da su ovog puta prsli zecse
<acinic> Isli su na svoje graficko okruzenje a instaler im ne radi kako treba
<acinic> Nepotrebno su trosili resurse
<acinic> I neozbiljno
<acinic> Zbog tableta
<acinic> Ko zna koliko su 11.04 i testirali na desktop masinama
<acinic> Nisu dovoljno
<radak> unity radi dobro kod mene ali se ne slazemo, ne mogu da se naviknem. Ne treba samo po kompizu cackati
<acinic> A i ne svidja mi se sto pocinju da furaju neki svoj fazon
<ackanao> ma ne verujem da je zbog tableta, nego su hteli da se istaknu
<acinic> Sta da istaknu unity a bitnije stvari katastrofa
<ackanao> ambiciozni dizajneri i "kao" dizajneri, odlučili da redefinišu desktop
<ackanao> ko Gnome
<acinic> Gde ces vece bruke od loseg instalera
<ackanao> ne znam za instaler
<ackanao> znam da ima neki bag kod postavljanja tački montiranja
<acinic> Ovo je prva verzija od 7.04 koju ne mogu da instaliram
<ackanao> ne možeš da uneseš nego moraš da radiš copy/paste :)
<acinic> Nisam bas razumeo o cemu se radi a nije mi ni bitno
<acinic> Mint 10 mi radi extra dobro
<acinic> Cekam dok se malo ova mutljavina ne izbistri
<acinic> Sada su u prednosti kde-ovci
<acinic> Osim performansi.
<acinic>  :D
<ackanao> ma Å¡ta me briga - ja sam odustao i od Gnoma
<ackanao> ovaj Xfce je odličan - a ovo sudim samo na osnovu njegovog panela
<ackanao> Xfce kod mene (stvarno ne znam zašto ga ranije nisam isprobao)...
<ackanao> i pekwm
<ackanao> i Windowmaker ponekad - zato Å¡to ne mogu odjednom da koristim sva tri
<ackanao> :)
<webmasteryoda> ja sam u nedostatku boljeg resenja stavio openbox
<webmasteryoda> to radi ali zaista radi
<webmasteryoda> fantasticno
<webmasteryoda> malo je reci
<ackanao> dobri su *boxi
<ackanao> barem koliko čujem, nisam ih isprobao
<webmasteryoda> brzi su pre svega
<promis> Xubuntu je extra. Skoro bez razlike u odnosu na gnome2
<ackanao> ne sumnjam - kažem ti, ja sudim samo na osnovu xfce-panela, i odmah se oduševio
<ackanao> još uvek imam gnome, al' imam i plan:
<webmasteryoda> ...
<ackanao> deinstaliram gnome, instaliram xfce - tu proberem Å¡ta mi treba
<ackanao> pek mi je već podešen i uživancija
<webmasteryoda> nemojmo preterivati
<webmasteryoda> ima jos dosta vremena
<webmasteryoda> dok to ne postane default
<webmasteryoda> pogotovo na debianu
<ackanao> Xfce?
<webmasteryoda> mislim jos barem godinu dana
<ackanao> ili Gnome3
<webmasteryoda> gnome 3
<webmasteryoda> mislim da ce do tada dosta toga da se promeni
<promis> Ništa ne kontam ovaj DebianEeePC, jel neko možda to korisito?
<ackanao> ja ne
<ackanao> dobra stvar kod ovog gnoma3 i unity je to što me nateraše da isprobam nešto novo...
<ackanao> a ovde ne mislim na gnome 3 i unity :)
<webmasteryoda> xaaxxaax
<webmasteryoda> ackanao jesi li probao OB
<ackanao> pa ozbiljno
<ackanao> nisam, to sam hteo da ti napišem
<webmasteryoda> ja sam ga bas sredio
<webmasteryoda> ne da je dobar
<webmasteryoda> ne mozes da verujes
<ackanao> izabrao sam pek još pre pola godine...
<webmasteryoda> sad cu ti baciti screenshot
<ackanao> zato Å¡to mi se dopao na oko i zato Å¡to ga ne koriste mnogi
<ackanao> ajde nabaci fotku
<ackanao> al' sve ovo vreme mi je stajao pek nekonfigurisan - do ove frke sa gnomom i unity-jem
<ackanao> a onda sam isprobao i Windowmaker - i on mi se toliko dopao da mi je blo žao što moram da biram
<webmasteryoda> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6071/openbox.png
<ackanao> ah, fino - dva tint panela - jel' tako?
<webmasteryoda> ne
<webmasteryoda> tint2 je dole
<webmasteryoda> desno je wbar
<ackanao> ah, počeo sam da pišem lxpanel :)
<webmasteryoda> samo to moze da izgleda mnogo bolje
<ackanao> stvarno lepo
<webmasteryoda> ali nemam potrebe za tim
<webmasteryoda> ali je fora sto to radi extra
<ackanao> znam, znam
<webmasteryoda> samo sto sam mu zamenio neke programe
<webmasteryoda> umesto nautilusa ide pcmanfm
<webmasteryoda> umesto rhytmboxa deadbeef
<webmasteryoda> sve lakse varijante
<ackanao> +1
<ackanao> za deadbeef
<webmasteryoda> i to ima odziv u sekundo
<webmasteryoda> pa da
<webmasteryoda> mrtva govedina.... xaxaxaxa
<ackanao> ja isprobao gomiletinu panela i još se nisam odlučio...
<ackanao> dopali mi se lxpanel i xfce-ov i tint... i još par njih :)
<webmasteryoda> tint2 mi je nekako najbolja alternativa
<ackanao> pa onda ne znaš šta ćeš :)
<webmasteryoda> jer ima integraciju system traya
<ackanao> pa imaju i ovi
<webmasteryoda> koji
<ackanao> pa xfce panel i lxpanel
<webmasteryoda> a pa da
<webmasteryoda> samo to sam posmatrao kao kompleksnije i sporije resenje
<webmasteryoda> nisam ih uzeo u razmatranje
<webmasteryoda> zbog toga
<ackanao> ja sam razmišljao da odustanem od njih
<ackanao> al' previše sam naviknut na penele
<ackanao> al' može i bez njih
<webmasteryoda> pa moze
<webmasteryoda> ali ja to ne bih mogao
<ackanao> pa ni ja... za sada :)
<webmasteryoda> gledao sam atlantic777 desktop
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> sve sa tastature
<webmasteryoda> ultra-freek
<webmasteryoda> :D
<ackanao> gde si ga video - jel postavio u našoj temi ili...
<webmasteryoda> bio sam sa njim nedavno
<webmasteryoda> zivimo u istom gradu
<ackanao> koji wm koristi?
<webmasteryoda> flux
<promis> webmasteryoda: napravio sam EP kompletno u Linuxu
<ackanao> Å¡ta ti je EP - ako nije tajna?
<promis> Extended Play
<promis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_play
<ackanao> dobro, dobro, nisam mogao odmah da shvatim na šta tačno misliš
<webmasteryoda> promis imaš novi EP
<promis> Pa da.
<webmasteryoda> jesi li ga postavio na last.fm
<promis> NIsam još
<promis> biče za koji dan
<webmasteryoda> baci poruku kad bude
<webmasteryoda> omg, ovi iz euneta su baš opušteni
<webmasteryoda> ne radi pa ne radi
<ackanao> dobro se podnapili za prvi maj pa napravili lom
<webmasteryoda> pa da.... bili negde na rostilju
<webmasteryoda> i poneli piva
<promis> Mada gledajući ovu definiciju na wikipeidji više je miniLP nego EP
<ackanao> ma da - roštiljali servere :)
<webmasteryoda> ma sigurno su i pijančili u cloudu
<webmasteryoda> jedan na jednom kraju livade
<webmasteryoda> drugi na drugom
<ackanao> :)
<webmasteryoda> a sve vreme u vezi preko clouda
<webmasteryoda> i onda kad su se ponapijali
<webmasteryoda> počeli da unose pogrešne instrukcije
<promis> trebao im server (kućište) za roštilj
<webmasteryoda> i tako je cloud pukao
<webmasteryoda> pa da
<ackanao> promis, a koja je vrsta muzike u pitanju?
<promis> Konkretno ovaj EP je ambient
<promis> sa primesama punka i noise-a
<promis> u pitanju je: Un homre, una guitarra y efecots.
<promis> hombre
<ackanao> zvuči interesantno
<promis> Struktuiranje gitarskog signala ;)
<webmasteryoda> veoma originalno i specifično ako mene pitaš
<promis> Onako, simpa je ispalo, ali daleko da je nešto sad ono
<promis> iskompajlirao sam to veče neke gitarske efekte, i uzeo da sviram ;)
<webmasteryoda> ne budi preskroman
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> da.... da
<webmasteryoda> evo i njega
<Githzerai> z
<webmasteryoda> dosao sa nenadove pijanke
<webmasteryoda> sa clouda
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Githzerai> pijanka? GDE??
<webmasteryoda> pa nenad petkovic pravio pijanku za 1. maj
<webmasteryoda> rostiljada
<ackanao> servera
<webmasteryoda> server bio rostilj
<webmasteryoda> kuciste
<ackanao> :)
<Githzerai> lol
<webmasteryoda> zato i ne radi
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis> evo dokaznog materijala: http://desktopped.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/grill.jpg
<webmasteryoda> xaxaaxxaxaxaxa
<webmasteryoda> kako si ga odmah nasao
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis> gugl je...
<ackanao> pa šta si tačno otkucao pa dobio ovo kao rezultat :)
<webmasteryoda> case grill
<promis> pc case grill
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ali kad covek malo bolje razmisli
<webmasteryoda> kuciste je veoma pogodno za te stvari
<promis> Naravno znao sam od ranije da postoje takve slike
<webmasteryoda> idem da perem sudje
<webmasteryoda> ubice me zena
<webmasteryoda> :D
<promis> Ništa mi nije jasan ovaj Debian eeeepc
<promis> Kao napravili su Debian za eeeepc, a stavili su običan netiso da se skine
<ackanao> pa šta kaže uputstvo za instalaciju - video sam link do njega?
<promis> Follow the installer instructions.
<promis> xexe
<promis> a instaler je norlan
<promis> noralan
<promis> normalan
<ackanao> tako
<ackanao> :)
<promis> jedino da Å¡tikliram sad ovo Laptop
<promis> mislio sam da su spakovali neki taskel kojiće biti tipa eeepc-desktop
<promis> ili tako nešto
<promis> Install the eeepc-acpi-scripts package for best results (additional
<promis> hotkey support, etc. not provided out of the box with base Debian
<promis> install).
<promis> možda treba da ostavim base install pa da samo instaliram ovaj paket, možda povuče neki "desktop"
<ackanao> veze nemam
<promis> probaću ovo laptop pa da vidim šta će da ispadne
<ackanao> a ovaj čovek je zaslužio da dobije batine:
<ackanao> http://www.junauza.com/2011/05/10-reasons-why-linux-desktop-is-still.html
<ackanao> izvini što skrećem sa teme, al' sad čitam ovo djubre i nerviram se
<promis> smešan naslov
<ackanao> budala
<Githzerai> 2-4 Dollars for a pirated copy of the latest and greatest version of Windows
<Githzerai> me je dotuklo....
<ackanao> xaxaxa... budala - stvarno je zaslužio batine
<DjS> može pomoć u vezi sa grafičkom?
<ackanao> pucaj
<ackanao> kaži, u čemu je problem
<DjS> direktno renderovanje je uključeno ali opengl skrinsejveri idu usporeno(ukočeno)
<ackanao> a koja grafička i koja verzija ubuntua
<DjS> r9550, 11.04 u starijem je bilo u redu 10.10
<ackanao> ajooj
<ackanao> nešto sumnjam da to može da radi kako treba
<ackanao> a to ti se dešava u klasičnoj gnome sesiji?
<ackanao> imaš dva panela gore i dole
<DjS> efekti su bili u redu sa 10.10 ubuntuom
<ackanao> to je bilo nekad
<ackanao> da li imaš dva panela gore i dole
<DjS> nisam baš proveravao klasičnu sesiju
<DjS> sad sam na unity
<ackanao> odustani
<DjS> da probam kde
<ackanao> unity i compiz su bagoviti, ova verzija je užasno bagovita
<DjS> primetio sam
<DjS> jel kubuntu bolji
<ackanao> probaj klasičnu sesiju, a valjda ima i ona sesija bez efekata
<ackanao> tamo ne radi compiz već metacity
<ackanao> ne znam, ne koristim kubuntu - Githz, šta misliš?
<Githzerai> Kubuntu je sasvim stabilan i radi dobro. ako voliš KDE nije loš izbor
<Githzerai> Ova verzija je čak mnogo bolja od prethodne, a 10.10 je bio najbolji Kubuntu dosada.
<DjS> ovo je suviše loše, prelazim na kde :)
<Githzerai> Jedino što me je izmervirao KPackageKit, ali je Muon dobro rešenje tog problema :)
<DjS> Hvala na pomoći i vremenu.
<ackanao> aj' napuštam vas i ja - čujemo se i sutra - pozz
<webmasteryoda> bojce vrati nam web sajt
<webmasteryoda> :D
<bojce> nema Å¡ansi, niste bili dobri :):):)
<promis> znamo Å¡ta te radili...
<webmasteryoda> i ovaj EUnetov server pod hitno da se očisti
<webmasteryoda> http://desktopped.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/grill.jpg
<webmasteryoda> by Promis... :D
<bojce> hahahahahahaa
<webmasteryoda> btw... ja sam bio dobar
<webmasteryoda> stavi jedan .htaccess fajl
<webmasteryoda> u kome pise
<webmasteryoda> allow 89.216.67.144
<webmasteryoda> deny from all
<webmasteryoda> tj. obrnutim redosledom
<webmasteryoda> :D
<bojce> heheheheh...
<webmasteryoda> da sredim forum na brzinu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Githzerai> brat Ahmed http://zrchrn.blogspot.com/2011/05/kde-unity-setup.html
<KorisnikK> Githzerai: Sta kaze suljpa?
<Githzerai> Kaže da ćem nokog da bijem :)
<Githzerai> pojma nemam Å¡ta im ovoliko treba....
<Atlantic777> Imaju minus od mene, mislio sam da su ozbiljniji. :/
<Githzerai> Ma sinoć su mi se javili odmah i odmah su krenuli da rešavaju, pitanje je samo koliki je kvar u pitanju.
<Githzerai> Jer ako je riknuo grid, nismo samo mi sa problemom....
<Githzerai> Praktično svi koji su ima na cloud hostingu trpe downtime ili poruke slične našima...
<Atlantic777> A nemamo nikakav backup serv? :D
<Githzerai> Pa poenta clouda i jeste u tome da je backup uračunat
<Githzerai> tj, ako otkaže karika, preuzima druga
<Githzerai> međutim, ako su riknule veze između karika, onda imaš ovo
<Githzerai> praktično, server nam nema /usr i /tmp, koji su montirani na nedostupnoj lokaciji u gridu :)
<KorisnikK> Ma bili ljudi da proslave 1. maj kao i svaki prosecan Srbin, a juce su se oporavljali od pecenja i piva, pa dok stignu....
<Githzerai> MA mi i uzesmo EUnet da ne bi čekali da neko stigne kao nomad...
<webmasteryoda> bas smo baksuzi
<webmasteryoda> evo sad bas gledam
<webmasteryoda> rts.rs radi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-03
<webmasteryoda> a na istom je gridu
<webmasteryoda> yellowpages takodje
<Githzerai> ozbiljno?
<webmasteryoda> pa da
<Githzerai> Onda ću stvarno nekog da biiijeeem....
<webmasteryoda> znam 100 % da koriste eunet cloud
<webmasteryoda> bili su na internet business forumu nedavno
<Atlantic777> Kod mene vala radi rts.rs
<Atlantic777> Koji im je onda?
<webmasteryoda> pa to ti i kazem
<webmasteryoda> rts radi
<webmasteryoda> yellowpages radi
<webmasteryoda> ubuntu-rs ne radi
<Githzerai> Doduše, mi smo sitna raja za rts i tu ekipu...
<webmasteryoda> pa bas zato
<webmasteryoda> ja bih pre rekao da im ne pada na pamet da prekidaju praznik zbog nas
<Githzerai> Pa sinoć u 20.30 h me zvao čovek da pita jel sad sve u redu....
<Githzerai> i bilo nekih 15 min
<Githzerai> i posle toga jopet riknulo...
<webmasteryoda> bad luck
<webmasteryoda> :(
<webmasteryoda> nego treba mi zamena za gedit
<webmasteryoda> sta da probam
<webmasteryoda> a da je u tom nekom rangu
<Githzerai> napredna ili osnovna upotreba?
<webmasteryoda> osnovna
<Githzerai> leafpad
<webmasteryoda> thx.... oma probam
<webmasteryoda> e da.... tako nesto
<webmasteryoda> gedit mi je sada od gnome 3
<webmasteryoda> a na openboxu sam
<webmasteryoda> i necu da ga koristim
<webmasteryoda> tako da mi ovaj dodje sasvim ok
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: probaj bre gvim. :D
<Atlantic777> emacs baš ne moraš :P
<Githzerai> ako ti treba nešto naprednije: geany
<webmasteryoda> gvim je kao vim
<webmasteryoda> jeli tako
<Githzerai> gtk vim
<Atlantic777> da, samo Å¡to je zguran u gui
<webmasteryoda> vim sam probao
<Githzerai> MA emacs bato :P
<webmasteryoda> i nisam mogao da se snadjem
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: e moraš malo da se pomučiš na početku, toliko osnovne stvari da ukapiraš
<Atlantic777> a kad se navikneš, nema nazad :D
<Githzerai> Kod mene Katica i Nano sve završavaju :)
<Atlantic777> A emacs nije loš, lakše se uči od vi/vim, mada je za trčkaranje po conf fajlovima vim mama.
 * Atlantic777 mrzi nano
<webmasteryoda> nano je meni ok
<Githzerai> Å to?
<Githzerai> Kad je nešto na brzinu, nano je idealan
<Atlantic777> Nešto me je u početku zezao u ssh, davnih dana. Ništa više od lošeg prvog utiska. :D
<Githzerai> i ti što veliš....
<Githzerai> nešto ko ja sa gnomom 3, otprilike...
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: e, ima li kod tebe možda mesta za praksu? :D
<Atlantic777> Uuu moraću pod hitno da skuvam taj gnome3...
<Githzerai> kod njega samo teorija :)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ima nikola
<webmasteryoda> smatraj da je dogovoreno
<Atlantic777> E cool. :) 3. juna završavamo sa nastavom pa tek onda... :D
<Atlantic777> Hvala u napred! :D
<webmasteryoda> nema na čemu
<webmasteryoda> taman da mi objasniš kako se koristi ovaj vim
<webmasteryoda> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaax
<Atlantic777> E može. :D
<Atlantic777> Ček, mislim da je fantastic pisao neke osnovne stvari negde na wikiju... nekom.
<webmasteryoda> gnome 3 nemoj da stavljas na svoj laptop
<Atlantic777> samo sekund
<Atlantic777> A Å¡ta sa g3?
<Githzerai> nemoj da gi stavljaš uopšte....
<webmasteryoda> ne radi sa fglrx
<Atlantic777> ma batalio sam ja gui, tmux me spašava :D
<Githzerai> ne radi ni sa nvidijom najbolje
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: na open source drajverima sam
<webmasteryoda> to puno greje
<webmasteryoda> probao sam
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta da mu radim :)
<Atlantic777> Nek se greje dok ne crkne.
<Atlantic777> biće novi
<Atlantic777> :P
<webmasteryoda> i manje traje baterija
<Atlantic777> Koristim ga samo na struji, godinama.
<Atlantic777> Baterija je skoro pa mrtva.
<Atlantic777> Imam netbook za trčkaranje. :)
<webmasteryoda> onda ti je svejedno
<webmasteryoda> jesi li ga čistio iznutra
<webmasteryoda> ikako
<Atlantic777> jesam, jesam... nego je heatsink ceo nekako zatvoren
<Atlantic777> ne mogu mu ništa
<Atlantic777> Kažu mi jedino da ga zamenim.
<Atlantic777> A nešto mi se ne daje 50€ u to matoro đubre. :/
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... to kao sa onim sarkofagom u černobilju
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Githzerai> Što nećeš da mi daš 50€?
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: vidi ovo: http://wiki.lugons.org/doku.php?id=uputstva:vim
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: ne dam, hoću starke. :P
<KorisnikK> Dok sam imao open source drajvere na laptopu ventilator se stalno ukljucivoa dok nisam instalirao fglrx
<Atlantic777> ln ljudi
<Atlantic777> mrtav sam
<webmasteryoda> noc
<Githzerai> ln -s
<dragan99> sta treba da instaliram da bi radio make
<Githzerai> misliš komanda ili da bi odradio kompajliranje?
<dragan99> ocu da radim make wirles drajvera na ovom novom kernelu, znaci kompajliranje
<KorisnikK> Imas build essentials, zatim par verzija automake, make, dh make, zavsisi sta ti treba. ako nemas problem sa prostorom na HD instaliraj sve, kao ja :))))
<dragan99> imam 10gb slobodno
<Githzerai> trebaju ti hederi kernela, source kernela i zavisnosti za drajver. build-essentials pokupi te osnovne sitnice, tipa make i gcc
<Githzerai> ako daš link ka kodu, mogu i detaljnije
<dragan99> cek da nadjem
<dragan99> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<Githzerai> Šta koristiš trenutno?
<Githzerai> lucid, maverick, natty?
<Githzerai> Di se sad izgubi ? :)
<dragan99> ubuntu drajvere ali sa ovim bolje radi, natty koliko vidim ima make i buil-esential ali sad treba naci sta jos fali
<Githzerai> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Getting_compat-wireless_on_Ubuntu
<Githzerai> Da li si probao sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless--itd (vezano za kernel)
<dragan99> nisam, ima i 10.10  na drugoj particiji i tu ima te kernel module ali s enajbolje pokazalo kad stavim te drajvere
<Githzerai> OK, imaš tamo na stranici uputstvo za kompajliranje
<dragan99> ok idem da citam sta mi fali da to odradim, pozdrav :)
<Githzerai> z
* maletaski changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to:  Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Problem sa serverom je rešen i forum je ponovo dostupan, hvala na razumevanju.
<promis> Githzerai: was ist daw http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/images/Aadamentium/sh/postbit_edit.gif
<Githzerai> da urediš poruku, što? jel ne radi?
<promis> radi ali jel vidi[ kakvo je dugme?
<promis> neka brljotina
<promis> ili je to možda samo kod mene tako?
<Githzerai> Takvo je onda oduvek, tj otkako ga prvul napravio
<promis> pa ne znam, onda asm teka sad video da je brljotina
<promis> ne moguće, nije tako bilo
<promis> dobro
<promis> osvežio sam cache
<promis> sad je dobro
<Githzerai> e vidiš :)
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<srele> Da li neko zna zasto sada komanda ffmpeg -i nekifajl.flv nekifajl.mp3 ne radi ?
<Atlantic777> Ovaj... kako ne radi? Šta ispiše?
<srele> Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0
<srele> to mi je poslednji red
<Atlantic777> Hajde kopiraj ceo izlaz na pastebin.com
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Djus> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3L/je/3bwi31Zl/how-to-fix-windows-mac-l.png
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<Githzerai> ffmpeg u zvaničnim riznicama nije kompajliran sa podrškom za mp3 kodiranje
<Githzerai>  stavi ffmpeg iz medibuntu riznice
<Githzerai> da se citiram :)
<promis> već sam mu rekao
<Githzerai> Ma pitao me na PP, pa da svi vide i ovde
<srele> Hvala :)
<Githzerai> np
<Milos_SD> Githzerai,
<Milos_SD> kako da u ovom mybb-u citiram vise postova?
<Githzerai> da
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> el ima tu mogucnost?
<Githzerai> u kom smislu više postova?
<Milos_SD> pa, kliknem na citiraj za jedan post
<Milos_SD> pa posle toga sa te stranice izaberem i druge postove
<Githzerai> aha, ima multiquote, mada je kod nas isključen jer je zbunjivao ljude :)
<Milos_SD> hmm... ja to nisam video
<Milos_SD> bilo na test forumu mozda?
<Githzerai> bilo
<Milos_SD> ako nije bagovit, ubaci, korisno je :)
<Githzerai> hoćem, samo da sredim ovo što radim prvo...
<Githzerai> ionako treba da se nadogradi MyBB, tako da ću sve u paketu...
<Milos_SD> extra
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> Počelo je veliko spremanje.
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<radak> moze li se na forumu dodati opcija, kao obavjest da je vec neko prije mene napisao poruku
<radak> da se ne duplaju poruke, koje su identicne
<Atlantic777> radak: proveriću
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-04
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<olujicz> razmišljam se da stavim kubuntu na laptop :)
<Githzerai> Sa KDEom neš nikad puno pogriješiti....
<Githzerai> :)
<olujicz> uradio sam nadogradnju i brlja mi onaj unity
<olujicz> a obzirom da mi je već i na desktopu kde, reko da stavim i na laptop :)
<Githzerai> Štobi reko Ivan Gavrilović
<Githzerai> A Å¡to da ne, a Å¡to da ne
<Githzerai> kojiki ti je ekran na laptopu?
<olujicz> to je ona blesava dugačka rezolucija
<olujicz> nikako da je zapamtim
<Githzerai> 1650xnešto ?
<olujicz> 1366x768
<Githzerai> a ta
<Githzerai> onda možeš klsičnu plazminu šloljku
<olujicz> valjda neće zezati intel
<olujicz> :)
<Githzerai> Kaže Combuster da da ovi iz *buntua dobro pečuju, ap radi ko zmaj
<olujicz> proveriću :)
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<promis> Čoeče, 24 people in da room.
<Githzerai> Čak?
<Githzerai> Onda pad foruma bio berićetan :)
<promis> od toga bar 3 su botovi, ali nema veze
<Githzerai> ma sve preko 20 je puna kuća :)
<Githzerai> nego promis, jesu li sad ravni baneri :)
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1G/Xm/3dNJTKhO/test10.png
<promis> nisu, ali deluju složeno tako da nemoraš da ih diraš
<Githzerai> Hm, koji nije?
<promis> Dobro izgleda stranica. Utegnuta je.
<Githzerai> ma ima da bude pod konac
<Githzerai> :)
<promis> Pa svaki drugi je uži
<promis> gledajuči odozgo
<Githzerai> Zbog bele podloge
<Githzerai> Možda da im dam okvir, tim belima?
<promis> Znaš, ove tačkice iz ove glavne slike bi mogle da idu od ivice do ivice
<Githzerai> Čekam da mi stigne prerađen glavni baner
<Githzerai> to još nije gotovo
<Githzerai> pošto mi treba i ćirilična varijanat, tako da je morao po nož
<promis> Nemoj da diraš banere, dobri su sad
<Githzerai> ok
<promis> U čemu radiš dizajn, u fron page-u? :P
<Githzerai> takoreći, primer stranice, još neutegnute doduše: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/16/LY/371gVHq7/test11.png
<Anpu> :O
<Anpu> bas je lepa ova kubuntu strana
<Anpu> :p
<Githzerai> jašat
<Githzerai> *jašta
<Githzerai> Možda samo malo da pomeriš glavni baner ulevo, nekako mi suviše belog sa te leve strane
<Githzerai> ali kako voliš
<Anpu> mislis tekst malo ulevo?
<Anpu> trenutno je na cini mi se identicnoj poziciji ko original
<Anpu> na*
<Githzerai> ili zekst ili celu sliku (da raspodeliš belinu po pola s leva i s desna)
<Githzerai> da zekst
<Githzerai> bem ti prste
<Anpu> ce da bude sredjeno o>
<Githzerai> ok
<liti> dobar dan
<promis> uu je, 27 pipl in da rum
<liti> kisa ...
<liti> nego
<liti> gledam da skinem neki film
<promis> Izgubio Real, znam...
<liti> i vidim da pored filma ima jos jedan fajl
<liti> kao neki sync
<liti> sync.fix
<liti> koji je velicine 300kb
<promis> gledaš da skineš ili je već skinut?
<liti> o cemu se radi?
<liti> gledam da skinem
<promis> ne znam, nikad čuo
<liti> ni ja
<promis> verovatno neki sync sa fbi
<liti> fbi?
<Githzerai> telekome, kurvo stara, ne vrediš ti tih para.....
<liti> jel prodat?
<liti> sta je fbi?
<promis> aha
<liti> federal buro of investigation?
<promis> pa to ti je Ef-Bi-Aj
<liti> lol
<liti> moracu da skinem pa da vidim o cemu je rec
<liti> izem ti gnome shell vratio me na screenletse lol
<promis> sretno
<liti> evo skinuh ovaj sync
<liti> to je neki programcic unutra
<liti> vdub.exe nesto
<promis> ludilo
<liti> mislim da ce to da zavrsi u dzubretu
<liti> tako ...
<liti> kad sam vec kod filmova jel gledao neko sucker punch?
<promis> 28 pipl, obaramo rekorde
<Githzerai> mašala
<Githzerai> sad ću zaasim server :)
<promis> :D
<maletaski> ooooo ovde žurka :D
<maletaski> zz svima
<radak> Da li na KDE ima nesto slicno kao Radiotray?
<Githzerai> kradioropper može da pušta i radio stanice, ali koristi radiotray
<Githzerai> jer je python aplikacija, isto ti dođe i tamo i vamo
<Githzerai> narabmo, radio možeš puštati i kroz Amarok
<radak> amaok mi ne da, vise od dve stanice u plaz listu
<Githzerai> svašta
<radak> radiotraz ne mogu da pokrenem
<Githzerai> doduše, jesam na gitu
<Githzerai> pokreni radiotray iz terminala pa daj izlaz
<radak> radio je normalno, kako izadje natty, nece
<radak> samo malo
<Githzerai> python 2.7 u odnosu na prethodni 2.6
<radak> mozes li malo sacekati
<radak> imam neke obaveze
<Githzerai> mogu :)
<radak> tu sam
<maletaski> hi Githzerai
<radak> nista ne izlazi
<Githzerai> paš ništa?
<radak> nista
<Githzerai> ček da stavim radiotray pa da vidim
<radak> kad ga pokrenem na ikonu, samo se zavrti proces i poslije nestane
<Githzerai> hi maletaski
<radak> pokrenuo sam ga kao root
<radak> i izadje nesto
<Githzerai> i radi?
<radak> ne
<radak> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/radak/.config/ibus/bus
<Githzerai> kako si ga tačno pokrenuo?
<Githzerai> pošto ne možeš sudo za GUI aplikaciju
<radak> kdesudo radiotray
<Githzerai> mora kdesudo/gksu
<radak> ad sam dobio jos jedan red
<radak> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<radak> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/radak/.config/ibus/bus
<Githzerai> aha, pokrenuo si kao root, a hoće da ti upiše socket od ibusa u tvoj home folder
<radak> jel moram da to napravim
<radak> ili bi on sam to trebao da uradi
<Githzerai> ne nego ne može root (1.korisnik) da koristi tvoje postavke (2. korisnik)
<Githzerai> imaš li u svom home folderu fasciklu home/radak/.config/ibus/bus ?
<radak> evo gledam sad
<radak> imam do .config
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> vidi je li ti ibus uopšte instaliran
<radak> nije
<radak> valjda cu dalje znati sam
<radak> hvala
<Githzerai> nisam siguran kako se tačno zove pakrt
<Githzerai> zove se ibus
<Githzerai> instaliraj ga pa probaj
<radak> nece
<Githzerai> bem li ga....
<Githzerai> jel radiotray iz getdeba?
<radak> e to ne znam, instalirao sam ga komandom apt-get install radiotray
<sasamarkovic> ako mogu ja da predlozim-audacious,odlicnu pusta radio
<radak> hvala prijatelju znam za to, ali Amarok mi najvise odgovara, a ovaj radiotray ima ono sto mi treba
<sasamarkovic> ok
<radak> a ne dodaje mi se jos jedan plejer
<sasamarkovic> doduse,ja samo slusam radio Dzenariku,tako da nemam neke visoke zahteve
<radak> lako je kad sam koristis komp
<radak> ja imam dva, pa malo
<sasamarkovic> naravno.a i Dzenariku slusam iz razloga sto mi je bio interesantan naziv stanice
<radak> koja muzika se pusta
<sasamarkovic> pola dana narodna,pola zabavna
<radak> evo gledam
<sasamarkovic> inace,stanica se nalazi u Gornjem Milanovcu
<radak> cim sam procitao Cacak :)
<sasamarkovic> sumadijski rock'n roll:-)
<radak> odgovarace mom caletu,
<sasamarkovic> sasvim sigurno
<sasamarkovic> da ne bese problema sa forumom,ja nikada ne pokrenuh ovaj quassel irc
<radak> ne mogu da je pustim
<radak> svasta
<sasamarkovic> preko kojeg plejera?
<radak> nece ni prko browsera ni prko amaroka
<radak> kako mi glupe stvari ne rade
<sasamarkovic> skine se jedan fajl-listen.pls
<sasamarkovic> pa se on otvori u plejeru
<radak> ma jasno mi je to
<radak> nije mi prvi put
<radak> nesto je ovde kod mene od samog pocetka naopako
<sasamarkovic> evo,ja ga pustih preko Amaroka
<radak> uzivo sam u cacku
<sasamarkovic> ja sam nesto prezupcio te sam mislio da je iz G.Milanovca
<sasamarkovic> pa ti mozes da slusas Dzenariku i kroz prozor:-)
<radak> ne vjerujem da imaju tako jako ozvucenje
<sasamarkovic> mislim,kroz windows:-)
<radak> ja sam u Banjaluci
<sasamarkovic> a,ok.mislio sam da si u Cacku
<promis> da,da 30 pipl in da hauz
<radak> :)
<promis> ovo nisam video ni jednom od juna prošle godine kad sam i sam počeo ovde da "visim"
<promis> isto zbog pada foruma
<sasamarkovic> jos jedan problem sa forumom i ovde ima da bude guzva
<sasamarkovic> meni je pisalo da je server dostigao maksimalnu opterecenost
<promis> Znao sam ja da će unity da zbliži ljude
<promis> da su ga bolje napravili ne bi valjalo
<sasamarkovic> valjda je to i bila ideja vodilja
<radak> nista bez Cacka, ko cacka ...
<sasamarkovic> da kucnem u drvo,moj Kubuntu se odlicno pokazao na Dellu
<promis> rekoh ja Ubuntu i Unity, biće zajebano
<sasamarkovic> kako koji update,on sve bolje radi
<sasamarkovic> malo je nejasno uputstvo za Dzenariku.''Ako se ne pokrene radio,otvorite ovaj fajl u winampu...''
<radak> za moje potrebe, i vise nego dobar
<promis> Å¡ta je to winamp?
<radak> biraj ti u cemu ces da otvoris
<sasamarkovic> neka zamena za Amarok;-)
<Atlantic777> ima, ima... mpd
<Atlantic777> :P
<radak> skaraceno do wina nam ponesi
<radak> ovde drmasju narodnjaci, a ne folk kako pise
<promis> koja je razlika?
<sasamarkovic> to je trenutno,ima i zabavnjaka.po blokovima
<radak> cekaj caleta da pitam
<radak> nista ga ne razumijem, spominje neke godine
<radak> prije 90tih i posle
<sasamarkovic> kao razliku izmedju folka i narodnjaka?
<sasamarkovic> pre Tita i posle Tita
<radak> ima razlika ko slusa, nema veze sa tim
<sasamarkovic> posteno
<promis> pa onda treba da se podeli ovako
<promis> turbo folk, novokomponovana, tradicionalana
<radak> vidis da znas
<promis> pa znam u pojmovima koje sam spomenuo
<promis> ali ne onako kako si ti naveo
<sasamarkovic> a starokomponovana?
<promis> starokomponovana = tradicionalna
<sasamarkovic> moze
<radak> ja sam preskocio turbo folk
<sasamarkovic> turbe folk
<promis> novokomponovana je posle drugog svetskog rata
<alibaba> e mjuzičari, gde da nadjem ovu tastaturu kod nas?
<alibaba> http://www.thinkpads.com/tag/thinkpad-usb-keyboard/
<promis> kad je krenula muzička industrija
<alibaba> zna li ko
<alibaba> ili nešto slično tome
<promis> tubro folk pole '90tih kao što reče tvoj čale
<sasamarkovic> jedino na Limundu ili Pc berzi
<radak> a prije tog je novokompovana
<radak> nisam tako gledao
<sasamarkovic> znaci,proradio radio?
<radak> narodnjaci je samo onako pojam za sve
<radak> alibaba, nema u mojim prodavnicama
<promis> turbo folk ti jem ešavina narodne i zabavne
<promis> tj. novokompovane i zabavne
<sasamarkovic> bio popularan turbe folk 90-tih
<radak> smojemo li mi o ovome ovde
<alibaba> ok
<promis> Å¡to da ne smemo
<promis> jednu noć sam pričao s nekim amerom o pleh muzici
<promis> čovek svira trubu i loži se na to
<sasamarkovic> uh,sto su bili ti ibm racunari,nije im bilo ravnih
<promis> pa i sada je turbo folk aktuelan
<sasamarkovic> ako voli trubu-pravac Guca
<radak> :)
<radak> e nesto sad ne znam
<promis> trenutno je retro talas "dizel" grupa
<promis> u toku
<radak> gdje onda svrstavas, Silvanu, zCuneta itd
<sasamarkovic> sta su dizel grupe?
<promis> vraćaju se "dizelaši" jači nego ikad
<sasamarkovic> sa sve trenerkama i airmax patikama?
<promis> "dizel" grupe su one iz 90tih koje su bile okarakterisane kao dance grupe
<promis> tap 011, ivan, dr. iggy, moby dick
<sasamarkovic> da
<sasamarkovic> valjda videli od Bijelog dugmeta
<promis> Cune šta znam, nisam ga baš pratio, on je samo intrepretator. peva i tradicional i novokompovane
<promis> Ne znam, koje ta silvana
<radak> ja jos uvjek ne mogu da svarim pojam novokomponovane
<sasamarkovic> nisam bas siguran da Cune peva novokomponovane
<radak> ja sam tu uvjek stavljao folk
<promis> to ti je jućni vetar
<radak> silvana armenulic
<sasamarkovic> Silvana Armenulic-poginula u saobracajci
<promis> južni vetar ti je pravoverni primer novokomponovane
<promis> začetnici industrije muzičke u nas
<radak> ok za juzni vjetar
<radak> njega ima u 8o tim
<promis> pa novokomponovana je sve do `90
<promis> ima je i danas, ali nije dominatna
<sasamarkovic> juzni vetar-Draga Mirkovic,Semsa Suljakovic i ta ekipa
<promis> brena
<radak> napustio me mozak sad, ali mislim da nisi u pravu
<radak> 80 su prelomne godine
<sasamarkovic> posle se konvertovali u Grand
<promis> nisu 80 prelomne
<promis> 90te su
<radak> tu se sve slomilo
<sasamarkovic> tada je sve poslo nizbrdo
<blaeks> moze jedan padobranski upad?
<sasamarkovic> a sto ne bi moglo
<blaeks> pre neki metar dana pricamo ovde o piratima
<blaeks> a onda se pojavio neko ne znam ko tacno
<blaeks> kao jaaaaooo
<sasamarkovic> sa kariba?
<blaeks> nemoj te u off ovo se loguje
<blaeks> idite na drugi kanal
<blaeks> piratska partija stuff je bilo
<sasamarkovic> realno,ovo je Ubuntu soba
<promis> ne pričamo ništa ne legalno
<promis> samo ćaskamo van teme
<sasamarkovic> pocesmo o plejerima i dodjosmo do muzike
<radak> a krenuli smo od striminga
<promis> neka snimaju, pa nek nauče nešto o muzici kod nas ;)
<sasamarkovic> uh,uh.bice im mnogo toga nejasno
<promis> Ako to nije Ubuntu i Unity, ja onda ne znam Å¡ta jeste
<sasamarkovic> svaka cast,promis
<sasamarkovic> odlican zakljucak
<sasamarkovic> toliko ima Linux softvera,da je stvarno neiscrpna tema
<radak> ja sam duduk za muziku, jel ovo novokomponovana, nekad kad sam isao na posao slusao sam je na lokalnoj stanici
<sasamarkovic> koje?
<radak> a ovim cu da pokazem kao radfi flush na Kubuntu
<radak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ZaA7seWbI
<radak> jedva sam se sjetio kako se zove
<promis> jeste novokomponovna
<radak> u pravu si i sad kad sam je poslusao shvatio sam st govoris
<promis> tu spada i Miroslav, Toma
<promis> sve to iz 70 i 80
<radak> ok jasno mi je sad
<radak> ja bi maloprije ruku dao da je narodnjak
<promis> pa jeste narodnjak, samo je pitanje šta ti pod time podrazumevaš
<sasamarkovic> folk
<promis> pa folk je narod
<promis> folk muzija je narodan muzika
<sasamarkovic> da,i tako se vracamo na pocetak
<radak> pokresan odraz
<radak> imamo dobre stare narodnjake i nove
<sasamarkovic> imamo solidnu muziku
<radak> vise volim rock
<radak> i punk
<radak> rastao sam tad
<promis> Pa ni je ne slušam ništa od narodne
<promis> jedino mi ne smeta da čujem tradicional
<sasamarkovic> jeste,ali u kafani oko 23h.lezu narodnjaci lepo
<promis> i Sinana naravno ;)
<sasamarkovic> bogme i na svadbama
<radak> ali ja ne smijem vise u kafanu
<promis> Pa, na svadbi i osalim veseljima to nemože da se izbegne
<sasamarkovic> ispracaja ujna vise nema
<promis> i ja se u ništa ne pitam
<promis> ali to ne znači da men e smaraju
<promis> ali kao izdržiš
<radak> a i nemoguce je negdje ne doci i ne biti izlozen istima
<sasamarkovic> mission imposible
<radak> prijaju kad radi rodna cacanka
<promis> ima samo par stvari koje mi se sviđaju i to spada u 0.5%
<sasamarkovic> ili cacanska lepotica
<sasamarkovic> ljudi,ima li ovaj Amarok neki skin?
<promis> Ama rok, bre, kakvi narodnjaci
<sasamarkovic> vidi stvarno,sad znamo odakle mu naziv
<Atlantic777> +1 za rok
<sasamarkovic> nigde skina za Amarok:-(
<promis> nije mi jasna ova liga Å¡ampiona. kako je to liga kad se na kraju igra kup?
<sasamarkovic> ja sam duduk za taj fuzbal
<sasamarkovic> vise me brine sto austrijanci ne kupise telekom i sto mi ostadosmo bez para
<promis> mi? misliš oni?
<sasamarkovic> i mi i oni
<sasamarkovic> mislim da ce sledeci put biti jos niza cena
<sasamarkovic> odoh da odmaram,sutra na posao.pozdrav svima
<promis> ć!
<Githzerai> Di ode ovaj što traži skin za Amarok? :)
<Githzerai> Našo Gnomove da pita....
<Githzerai> :P
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-05
<promis> Ko su ovi janičari?
<Beretta021> koji?
<sasamarkovic> dobro vece svima
<Beretta021> dobro vece
<sasamarkovic> da li neko koristi ubuntu Natty na netbook-u?
<Atlantic777> sasamarkovic: koristim ja. :)
<sasamarkovic> kako ti se cini?radi li dobro?
<Atlantic777> Da, ja sam zadovoljan. :)
<Atlantic777> Za netbook mi je super.
<sasamarkovic> jesi li probao Kubuntu?koji netbook je u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> Nisam probao kubuntu, a netbook je Acer Aspire One, 2x 1.6 GHz, 2 GiB RAM...
<Atlantic777> Grafa ni ne znam koja je, neka intel integruša.
<sasamarkovic> u,pa dobra je masina.ja koristim Kubuntu na Dellu pa sam mislio da probam Ubuntu
<sasamarkovic> cini mi se laksi za masinu
<Atlantic777> Probao sam Kubuntu netbook na ovom velikom lapu, isto je bilo ok.
<Atlantic777> Pa da, biće da je Ubuntu lakši od Kubuntua. :D
<Atlantic777> Mada se i Kubuntu može fino dotegnuti.
<sasamarkovic> radi i meni solidno ali imam utisak da bi sa Ubuntuom lakse radio
<sasamarkovic> kako izgleda graficko okruzenje?
<Atlantic777> Vidi na yt kako izgleda unity. :)
<sasamarkovic> ok.thanks
<sasamarkovic> ipak cu zadrzati Kubuntu:-)
<promis> vidite ovo
<promis> http://www.olidata.com/Prodotti_Vendita/Prodotti/Configurazioni/Scheda_conf.asp?conf=JumPC
<promis> šta predlažete, ja mislim da furam puppy-a
<sasamarkovic> moze li Puppy na hard od 2gb?
<promis> pupy može na hard od 128MB
<sasamarkovic> kako li ovde radi xp,da mi je znati.xp i antivirus-skoro 1,2gb
<promis> ne znam koliko xp zauzeo ali je trenutno slobodno 15MB
<sasamarkovic> dosta neobicno izgleda.nisam do sada video nesto slicno
<promis> digao sam quirky-a lepo izgleda na ovako malom ekranu
<sasamarkovic> oko 1,1 zauzima xp
<sasamarkovic> mozda bi jollios bio dobar izbor
<promis> neće biti neta toliko
<promis> moda da se ima u lokalu
<sasamarkovic> onda nista.jolli je bas za net
<sasamarkovic> i ja ne znam sta da instaliram drugaru na onaj Asus od 4gb hdd
<sasamarkovic> isto nema internet
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-06
<Nicknamer> zdravo
<Nicknamer> imam nekoliko pitanja vezano za ubuntu... kome da se obratim?
<Nicknamer> ...
<Nicknamer> zanima me gde mi se u windowsu nalazi folder sa ubuntu-om?
<Anpu> instalacija preko wubi?
<Anpu> C:\ubuntu and C:\wubildr*
<Anpu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Nicknamer> nije wubi
<Nicknamer> hteo sam da ga instaliram na posebnoj particiji
<Nicknamer> odvojio sam je u windowsu, 15GB, oznacio slovom L
<Nicknamer> i butovao komp sa ubuntu 11.04. instalacionog cd-a
<Nicknamer> ali nesto nece da ga instalira na tom mestu... posle u windowsu udjem u partition manager, i vidim neke dve nove particije od po nekih 800 mb, izbrišem ih, i naravno, pojavi mi se problem "grub rescue>"
<Nicknamer> bas taj linux nije user friendly :(
<Nicknamer> ok... nema nikog
<Nicknamer> i kako da pisem na pvt preko ovog webchata? :S
<radak_> hoces li da ga instaliras preko Wubija ili na posebnoj particiji da imas dual boot
<Nicknamer> ako ga instaliram preko wubija, mogu da mu pristupim iz windows-a?
<radak_> ne znam kako ide preko wubija, inace vindovs ne vidi linux
<Nicknamer> ok, a kako mogu da ga instaliram na tu L particiju, to ne kapiram...?
<Nicknamer> samo preko wubi-ja, ili...?
<radak_> dok iz linuxa mozes da pristupis win particijama
<radak_> ne znam kako ide sa Wubijem
<radak_> ne znam nikog ko je tako instalirao
<Nicknamer> evo sta sam uradio, podelio sam komp u 3 particije - na jednoj je win, na drugoj su mi dokumenti, pesme, filmovi, na trećoj bih hteo da instaliram linux
<radak_> uglavnom se radi dual boot
<radak_> jedan hard disk
<Nicknamer> da
<radak_> kolika ti je ta treca particija
<Nicknamer> e sad, hteo bih da mogu da koristim oba OS
<Nicknamer> 15 GB
<Nicknamer> ta je za linux... kapiram da mi ne treba vise od toga
<Nicknamer> e sad, problem je sto ne znam kako da ga instaliram na toj particiji
<radak_> to ti je knap, a koliko ram-a imas
<Nicknamer> 1024
<radak_> ovako bi ja uradio ako ne moze veca particija
<radak_> 1000 odredio kao swap
<Nicknamer> moze veca, dodacu ako bude bilo potrebe, samo se bojim da ne sjebem opet stvar pa da mi izadje grub rescue>
<radak_> ostatak kao "/' kao root
<Nicknamer> kako mogu to da odredim, prilikom instalacije?
<radak_> znas li kako se particionise u linuxu
<Nicknamer> ne znam...
<radak_> jesi li se imalo informisao
<Nicknamer> pokusao
<Nicknamer> ali nisam nasao info
<radak_> koji ubuntu
<radak_> koja verzija
<Nicknamer> 11.04
<Nicknamer> jer sam sa prethodnima imao ozbiljne probleme sa internetom
<Nicknamer> valjda drajveri nisu odgovarali, uvek me sjebe update drivera
<radak_> samo malo strpljenja
<radak_> http://www.ubuntuklub.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102%3Ainstnat&catid=21%3Atutpom&Itemid=444&lang=hr
<radak_> ovo sam uputstvo danas nasao
<radak_> kad dodes na trecu sliku
<radak_> idi na zadnju opciju, to ti je da rucno podjelis particije
<radak_> i na toj particiji napravi swap i / root particiju
<radak_> i pukni install
<radak_> ali samo ako ti je jasno sta radis
<Nicknamer> e super, to mi je trebalo
<Nicknamer> samo ne znam sta su swap i root  particije...
<Nicknamer> hvala
<Githzerai> BTW, postoje razni priključci (pluginovi) koji omogućavaju Total Commanderu da iz Windowsa vidi Linuksove particije.
<radak_> ja lose objasnjavam
<Githzerai> odlično uputstvo za instalaciju sa slikama
<Githzerai> http://ivanblago.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/ubuntu-11-04-instalacija/
<radak_> swap ti je virtuelna memorija
<Githzerai> ne
<Githzerai> swap je razmenska particija, nešto kao pagefile.sys u windowsu
<Nicknamer> aha...
<Nicknamer> samo još jedno pitanje
<radak_> jasno je meni, ali ja to lose   prenosim
<Nicknamer> ako ga instaliram sa wubi-jem, hocu li imati dual boot, ili cu morati da ga startujem iz windowsa?
<radak_> ne znam kao ide sa Wubijem
<Githzerai> s tim što je ona u uniksolikim sistemima izdvojena na zasebnu particiju zbog dodatnih mogućnosti montiranja
<radak_> i preporucujem ti ovaj nacin
<Githzerai> Nicknamer: wubi je samo predpregled (preview) onoga Å¡to Ubuntu nudi
<radak_> da ides na posebnu particiju
<Githzerai> ako zaista želiš da ga isprobaš na pravi način, odvoji nekih 15 do 20 gb prostora
<Githzerai> na disku i instaliraj ga propisno
<Nicknamer> u windowsu, ili..?
<Nicknamer> ok, instaliraću ga sa wubi-jem, lakše mi je
<radak_> ne moj tako
<radak_> imas li butabilan ubuntu
<Githzerai> nije lakše. :)
<Nicknamer> nemam vise ubuntu
<Nicknamer> zezao sam particije
<Nicknamer> pa mi se pojavilo grub rescue problem
<Nicknamer> pa ga reših nekako
<Nicknamer> a imam butabilan ubuntu na cd-u, da
<radak_> botuj ga i pokreni instalaciju
<radak_> u stvari live CD
<radak_> i konektuj se ovde
<radak_> pa cemo polako
<radak_> bice neko ko ce pomoci
<Nicknamer> hmmm.. ali imam samo jedan komp
<Nicknamer> zar mogu da se konektujem za vreme instalacije?
<radak_> nema vese sa live cd, mozes
<Nicknamer> Å¡ta je live cd? :)
<radak_> i da instaliras sistem i da surfas netom, samo malo sporije
<Nicknamer> imam običan butabilni ubuntu 11.04
<radak_> aj butaj cd bice ti jasno, samo kakav net inmas
<Nicknamer> kablovski, i wireless ruter
<radak_> jesi li ikad win instalirao
<Nicknamer> stotinu puta
<radak_> kako ti je komp spojen
<radak_> wirelesom
<Nicknamer> ok je konekcija, 5/5 crta
<radak_> ubaci cd i butaj ga kao win
<radak_> i lupi enter
<radak_> konektij se na net , cekacu te
<Nicknamer> e, never mind, moram da palim
<Nicknamer> ali hvala u svakom slucaju
<radak_> ok
<Nicknamer> praticu ova uputstva i probacu sutra
<Nicknamer> hvala, poz
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Nicknamer> pozdrav svima
<sale87> z
<sale87> :)
<Nicknamer> ima li stručnjaka ovde? :)
<Nicknamer> hteo bih da instaliram ubuntu 11.04
<Nicknamer> ali na posebnu particiju koju sam napravio u windowsu
<sale87> pa dobro, samo je formatiraj na ext4 kada budeš došao do tog dela pri instalaciji :)
<Nicknamer> au... Å¡ta to opsova sad?
<Nicknamer> :)
<sale87> uf :)
<sale87> kada startuješ sistem sa diska
<sale87> imaš instalaciju
<sale87> koju startuješ
<sale87> i ideš korak po korak
<sale87> on će te pitati da li želiš da izbrišeš windows
<sale87> ti nemoj :D
<sale87> za svaki slučaj
<Nicknamer> ma necu, hocu da imam dva OS
<sale87> nego ima druga stavka koja kaže "Other"
<Nicknamer> e sad, na drugoj particiji, L: bih instalirao ubuntu
<Nicknamer> e, to
<sale87> pa ćeš tu imati izbor na koju particiju da instaliraš ubuntu
<sale87> e, onda izabereš tu particiju mišem
<sale87> klikneš na change
<sale87> staviš joj filesystem na ext4
<sale87> čekiraš format
<sale87> i kao mount point izabereš /
<sale87> i to je to
<sale87> ove ostale particije nemoj da diraš
<Nicknamer> to je sve?
<sale87> kada posle toga klikneš na next, on će nešto da se buni za swap particiju, ali na to se ne obaziri za sada
<sale87> pa da, to je taj pipav deo oko diska
<sale87> mora da postoji neko objašnjenje sa slikama
<sale87> kako stojiš sa engleskim?
<Nicknamer> dobro
<sale87> ne znam ima li nekog srpskog
<sale87> ajde da nađemo onda neko :)
<Nicknamer> ja pokusao, ali nisam uspeo
<sale87> http://www.muktware.com/man/1060
<sale87> evo
<sale87> samo što ti kod ovog dela sa particijama nećeš da kreiraš nove
<sale87> nego ćeš samo u listi da klikneš na postojeću
<sale87> i da staviš ovako kako sam ti rekao
<Nicknamer> aha, kul
<Nicknamer> a misliš li da bi bilo bolje mozda da ja izbrišem tu particiju
<Nicknamer> i onako je prazna
<sale87> pa ako hoćeš možeš da napraviš free space
<Nicknamer> pa da mi se prilikom instalacije pokaze free space kao na ovom tutorijalu
<sale87> može i tako
<Nicknamer> pa onda da prilikom instalacije napravim particiju
<sale87> onda baš možeš da ispratiš tutorial
<sale87> pa da
<Nicknamer> i da na njoj bude linux... e sad
<Nicknamer> samo mi reci koji format particije da izaberem?
<sale87> misliš filesystem?
<sale87> kada budeš iz ubuntu instalacije pravio particiju stavi ext4
<Nicknamer> e ne znam sta je to filesystem sad
<sale87> kao oni u tutorialu
<Nicknamer> ok
<sale87> pa na šta onda misliš kada kažeš format?
<Nicknamer> aha, ukapirao sam sad
<Nicknamer> a sta ce mi ova swap particija, koja je njena svrha?
<Nicknamer> zar ne moze sve to na jednu istu?
<sale87> swap je "virtuelna memorija"
<sale87> kada se napuni ram memorija
<sale87> on prebaci na tu posebnu particiju
<sale87> koliko imaš rama na mašini?
<Nicknamer> 1 gb
<Nicknamer> mislis li da je dobar odnos 17,5 : 2,5 gb ram i virtuelna?
<Nicknamer> pošto imam 20 gb prostora za linux
<sale87> ma stavi 1,5 gb za swap
<sale87> i biće ok
<Nicknamer> ok
<sale87> ja na laptopu imam 1.5 GB rama
<sale87> celeron M na 1.6 GHz
<sale87> i nemam swap particiju uopšte
<sale87> i radi fino ubuntu
<sale87> ali ti stavi swap, neće da šteti :)
<Nicknamer> kul, hvala puno
<sale87> nema frke, samo polako :)
<Nicknamer> e ali znaš šta mi nije jasno
<Nicknamer> vidi sta ovde kazu
<Nicknamer> There is a bug in the final release of 11.04 which doesn't allow users to create custom mount points. We will create partitions after installation. Keep the remaining space free for partitions.
<Nicknamer> kakvi su to mount points? i zasto treba da ostavim još free space kad sam već napravio onu jednu virtuelnu memoriju?
<Nicknamer> ima li koga?
<sale87> e
<code> ima
<sale87> to se tebe ne tiče
<sale87> mislim da tebi to neće da pravi problem
<sale87> tako da samo cepaj
<Nicknamer> znaci da ne ostavljam prostor za novu particiju?
<sale87> ma jok, samo prati uputstvo i to je to
<Nicknamer> nego da spucam recimo 18 na virtuelnu memoriju
<Nicknamer> a 2 na ram
<sale87> napravi swap od 1.5 gb
<Nicknamer> pa u uputstvu kazu da ostavim prostora za jos jednu
<sale87> i / od 18 i to je to
<Nicknamer> There is a bug in the final release of 11.04 which doesn't allow users to create custom mount points. We will create partitions after installation. Keep the remaining space free for partitions.
<sale87> hm, nemam pojma šta pričaju :/
<sale87> ja sam 3 puta instalirao taj ubuntu do sada
<sale87> i nije bilo problema nikakvih :/
<Nicknamer> 11.04 si instalirao?
<sale87> da
<Nicknamer> ok, a mogu li ja da probam sad na try ubuntu, i odatle da se ukljucim na net, pa da prenosim ovde kako mi ide?
<Nicknamer> ili ne?
<sale87> možeš
<sale87> vidi da li sve radi pre nego što instaliraš :)
<sale87> samo prati uputstvo i neće biti problema
<Nicknamer> ok, hvala
<sale87> np
<Nicknamer> hej, imam pitanje
<Nicknamer> ima li koga? :)
<promis> ono
<Nicknamer> e kul
<Nicknamer> znaci ovako
<promis> lele
<Nicknamer> imam particiju C: za windows
<Nicknamer> imam particiju D: gde mi stoji muzika, dokumenti
<Nicknamer> i nekih 20gb free space-a na kojem cu da instaliram linux
<Nicknamer> e sad... mislio sam da tih 20gb koristim kao root i swap
<Nicknamer> tj 18:2 gb
<Nicknamer> a za home da koristim D: particiju windows-a... da li je to moguće?
<promis> ne
<Nicknamer> ali ja hocu da mi to bude particija za linux i za windows
<promis> mo\e[ da je koristi[, ali ne mo\e da ti bude home
<Nicknamer> tj da mi tu budu fajlovi tipa muzika, video, knjige
<Nicknamer> kul, a da li mi onda uopste treba home prilikom instalacije linuxa ako cu koristiti tu particiju?
<promis> da
<promis> ali to možeš na istoj particiji od 18
<promis> ne treba ti posebna particija za home
<Nicknamer> znaci root particija bi mi zapravo bila home particija?
<Nicknamer> kul
<promis> bila bi i root i home
<promis> zapravo bila bisamo root
<promis> ali u okviru nje imažeš i home folder
<Nicknamer> e super
<Nicknamer> to me je zanimalo
<Nicknamer> hvala
<promis> Nicknamer: pročitaj ovo ako već nixi http://hotfile.com/dl/108672071/b26e328/Sigurni_koraci_malog_pingvina_-_Ubuntu_10.10_-_Live_mode_i_instalacija.pdf.html
<Nicknamer> e ali ja instaliram 11.04
<promis> nema veze
<Nicknamer> ok, hvala
<promis> instalacija je ista, ali je posle "sve" drukčije
<Nicknamer> u pozitivnom smislu?
<promis> u operativnom smislu
<Nicknamer> :)
<Nicknamer> e pa zdravo, opet ja
<Nicknamer> ovaj put sa ubuntu-a live cd-a
<Nicknamer> :p
<Nicknamer> nema nikog...
<Nicknamer> pretpostavljam da ovaj sa plusom ispred nicka zna najbolje, sad cu da ga smaram na private
<maletaski> ahahahahha
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> nemoj njega
<maletaski> on čovek danas slavi :D
<Nicknamer> :)
<promis> kaži
<Nicknamer> ma nista, evo upravo pravim root particiju od 20 giga :)
<promis> valjda 18
<Nicknamer> pa cu swap od 2 giga i to je to, necu imati home
<Nicknamer> ispostavilo se da imam vise nego sto sam ocekivao :)
<Nicknamer> fuck... onaj tutorijal je bio na engleskom
<Nicknamer> a ovde mi nudi opcije na srpskom
<Nicknamer> kako se na srpskom kaze "swap area" ? :)
<Nicknamer> "prostor za dodatnu memoriju" ?
<promis> ne znam
<Nicknamer> snasao se :)
<Nicknamer> uuu, ima opcija - gde se nalazite - "zemun"
<Nicknamer> ekstra :)
<Nicknamer> pita me da li hocu da uvezem naloge iz windowsa
<Nicknamer> kakvi su nalozi u pitanju?
<promis> jok
<Nicknamer> pise Windows 7 (loader) (sda1)
<Nicknamer> sta je to?
<promis> ne loadre
<promis> nt loader
<Nicknamer> ne treba mi to, jel?
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta te pita
<Nicknamer> pita me da izaberem naloge koje hocu da uvezem
<promis> ma batali to
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> to su bookmarkovi iz firefoxa, my documents folder i sl.
<Nicknamer> aaaa sad sam ukapirao
<Nicknamer> jok, necu
<Nicknamer> e a super je ona fora da imas svoj ubuntu na usb-u
<Nicknamer> i onda gde god da odes, imas svoj operativni sistem tu... s tim da ti je potreban usb od minimum 8 GB
<Nicknamer> ili onaj ubuntu one premium nalog
<Nicknamer> ubuntu one ima samo 2 Gb za nas obicne smrtnike?
<Nicknamer> nego... sta da radim kad mi zakoci komp u ubuntu? ctrl + alt + del ne daje efekta...
<promis> pa zavisi Å¡ta se desi
<promis> ako je samo smrzo X onda probaj ctrl+alt+f2
<promis> pa resetuj X
<Nicknamer> instalirao sam operu danas na 11.04
<Nicknamer> i u sred instalacije smrz'o
<Nicknamer> a interesantno, u software manageru mi ne daje opciju da mogu da skinem operu, vec samo firefox i chromium
<Nicknamer> a na sajtu opere stoji lepo instalacioni paket za 11.04
<Nicknamer> zna li neko zasto je to tako?
<promis> ubuntu software center gleda samo ono Å¡to se nalazi u riznicama
<promis> a ne svuda po internetu
<promis> sajtovi za programe nisu ukljjučeni
<radak_> imas li ti sad instaliran Ubuntu
<radak_> ako imas kako si ga instalirao
<Nicknamer> nemam ga sad, imao sam danas, onaj preko windowsa
<Nicknamer> sta mi predlazete da uradim prvo nakon Å¡to sam instalirao ubuntu?
<Nicknamer> evo sad cu da ga restartujem
<Nicknamer> zdravo, evo me opet
<Nicknamer> zasto je ovaj firefox pola latinica, pola ćirilica?
<Githzerai> koja verzija firefoxa?
<Githzerai> 4.* ?
<Nicknamer> 4.0 for ubuntu canonical 1.0
<Nicknamer> i kad otvorim novu praznu karticu, piše mi "Ivinell nevez" :S turski?
<Githzerai> Srpski prevod za FF 4 seriju nije završen, a upakovan je po automatizmu.
<Githzerai> zapravo farsi (iranci)
<Nicknamer> a bookmarks mi je pola poljski :s
<Nicknamer> aha, kapiram
<Nicknamer> e, sad, posto sam instalirao ubuntu
<Githzerai> preporuka je da ga vratiš ne engleski dok se prevod ne završi kako treba
<Nicknamer> Å¡ta bi trebalo prvo da uradim?
<Nicknamer> sta, firefox?
<Githzerai> da, FF
<Githzerai> otvori podešavanja priključaka (addons)
<Githzerai> i nađi u jezičku za jezike engleski i uključi ga
<Nicknamer> samo da nadjem...
<Nicknamer> ne mogu da nadjem :s
<radak_> opcija prije help
<Nicknamer> alatke
<Nicknamer> i unutra dodaci? (A)
<radak_> e to
<Githz> alatke priključci, ili proširenja
<Nicknamer> nema te opcije
<Nicknamer> samo prijemi/dodaci/ podesi usklađivanja
<radak_> jesi li otvorio te dodatke
<Anpu> dodaci
<Nicknamer> da
<Nicknamer> jave mi se jezici
<Nicknamer> engleski, mnoge verzije
<Nicknamer> i opcija isključi :S
<Anpu> tebi treba engleski da ujljucis
<radak_> odaberi  english US i ukljuci
<Nicknamer> ali nemam opciju da ukljucim, samo da iskljucim :S
<Nicknamer> i to za sve verzije... jedino ako su pogresno preveli
<Nicknamer> ajd da probam, dodjem za minut
<Nicknamer> iskljucicu ga, pa cu da restartujem browser
<Nicknamer> evo me...
<Nicknamer> jok, nista, bio stvarno iskljucio engleski iako ga nisam ni imao :S
<Nicknamer> tj. nema opcija za srpski, samo 4 vrste engleskog
<Nicknamer> UK, South Africa i US x2
<Nicknamer> no ajde, prezivecu i bez toga...
<Nicknamer> sad cu da pokusam da instaliram operu
<Nicknamer> samo da mi se ne zamrzne komp opet
<Anpu> hm
<Anpu> a da ides na edit>preferences
<Anpu> kartica "content
<Anpu> poslednja stavka "languages"
<Anpu> ne znam sta zeza, nisam imao takvog iskustva...
<Nicknamer> kako se instaliraju programi u formatu .bz2
<Nicknamer> ?? :S
<Githz> zašto u tar.bz2? šta tačno pokušavaš da instaliraš?
<radak_> operu
<Anpu> bz2 je vrsta kompresije, kao npr zip
<Anpu> idi na sajt opere
<Anpu> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Anpu> stavi "ubuntu" "default package"
<Nicknamer> ne, sad pokusavam da instaliram novu verziju firefoxa
<Anpu> i klikni, skinuce deb verziju
<Anpu> ok...
<Githz> ili jednostavno putem menadžera paketa (Opera je valjda još uvek dostupna iz Softverskog Centra? )
<uros1> mislim da mu treba PPA i a novi ffox i za Operu?
<Githz> da
<uros1> očeš da vidim koji je ppa?
<Nicknamer> sta je ppa?
<uros1> Personal package archive
<uros1> ili po naški izvor riznice
<uros1> Nicknamer koji ti je Ubuntu?
<Nicknamer> 11.04
<uros1> pa tu ti je najnoviji Ffox stabilni, a ti hoćeš testni ffox?
<Nicknamer> ma vazi, ffox polu turski polu poljski :)
<Nicknamer> hocu samo jezik da promenim, ali me zajebava
<uros1> a cool upao sam na pola
<uros1> sorry
<Nicknamer> pa mi je lakse da skinem englesku verziju
<Nicknamer> koje je sranje ovaj ubuntu na cirilici, uz duzno postovanje prema ljudima koji su se potrudili
<Nicknamer> ali nema sanse da se snadjem
<Nicknamer> zna li neko kod u terminalu za engleski? :D
<uros1> nema takvo nešto
<Nicknamer> e do jaja :)
<Nicknamer> nova instalacija, ili sta?
<uros1> ček
<uros1> otvori terminal
<uros1> iskopiraj ovo jedno po jedno i udri enter
<uros1> gksu add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Githz> stani, a zašto ne promeniš jezik nazad na engleski?
<Githz> kako se zovu kod vas Gnomovca/Unitaraca postavke lokaliteta, i di se beše nalaze?
<Githz> language-support its
<uros1> System>Administration>Language preferences
<uros1> System>Administration>Language Support
<uros1> izvini
<Nicknamer> e zabagovao mi taj language support
<Nicknamer> ne znam kako da ga ugasim
<Nicknamer> ctrl + alt + del za task manager? :D
<uros1> kako zabagovao šta kaže?
<Nicknamer> ma nista, ne reaguje na X ni na odustani ni na primeni izmene
<Nicknamer> mogu samo da minimizujem ili da povecam prozor
<uros1> System>Administration>System monitor pa ga nađi u procesima obeleći, pa desni klik i kill process
<Githz> jel drlja hard-disk, i da li nešto preuzima sa interneta? (pogledaj lampice na modemu)
<Nicknamer> ok, kul
<Nicknamer> kako da paste-ujem u terminal?
<Nicknamer> ctrl + v ne daje efekat
<uros1> Å ta?
<uros1> aha desni klik na mižu
<Nicknamer> pa ovo gksu add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Nicknamer> kul
<Anpu> desni klik paste ili srednji klik samo
<uros1> pa sad gksudo apt-get update
<uros1> i kad završiš imaš u synapticu i firefox pod imenom minefiel
<Githz> u terminalu je ctrl+shift+v
<uros1> minefield
<Githz> za paste
<uros1> možeš i njega da staviš a ja dod u krpe
<Nicknamer> sad aktiviram drajvere
<Nicknamer> za grafičku
<Nicknamer> e a da vas pitam
<Nicknamer> da li i vama stoje u levom uglu
<Nicknamer> gornjem
<Nicknamer> minimize maximise close?
<Githzerai> da, tako je na Ubuntuu
<Nicknamer> niste to menjali?
<Nicknamer> posto sam video sad da ima kod za terminal
<Nicknamer> navikli ste se?
<Githzerai> pa ako hoćeš., možeš lako da vratiš na staro
<Nicknamer> ja ne znam da li bih mogao da se naviknem... uvek mahinalno krenem ka desnom uglu
<Githzerai> sad ću da ti dam tačnu komandu da ih vratiš na desno
<Nicknamer> ma jok, hvala ti, pokusacu da se naviknem
<Githzerai> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-07
<Nicknamer> gde su smestili terminal u ubuntu 11.04 ?? :S
<Githzerai> u pribor
<Githzerai> prva stavka u meniju
<Nicknamer> ma jok, ovo je skrooooz dizajnerski drugacije uradjeno od 10.10
<Githzerai> jl radi alt+f2 ?
<Nicknamer> e radi, super
<Nicknamer> hmmm, a kako da otvorim tar.bz2 fajl?
<Githzerai> arhiverom, ali zašto tar.bz2???
<Githzerai> to je izvorni kod, najčešće, koji prvo mora da se kompajlira u binarni paket
<Githzerai> zato imamo Software Center
<Githzerai> iz koga možeš pretražiti, izabrati i instaliratii pakete
<Nicknamer> zato sto sam trazio na googlekako da promenim jezik u firefoxu
<Nicknamer> i nasao sam da treba da skinem taj fajl
<Nicknamer> i onda iz terminala nesto da otkucam
<Nicknamer> naravno, pokusao i nece
<Githzerai> slušaj, otiđi u dodatke u FF
<Nicknamer> ok
<Githzerai> i kad klikneš na srpski jezik (jezičak „jezici“ ili slično) klikni na onemogući(disable)
<Nicknamer> nemam ga uopšte u opcijama
<Nicknamer> sad cu da odradim screen shot
<Nicknamer> iako mi je firefox cirilican
<Nicknamer> j*** lud zbunjenog
<Githzerai> aj mi daj ispis iz terminala za
<Githzerai> firefox --version
<Nicknamer> Mozilla Firefox 4.0
<Githzerai> ok
<Nicknamer> poslah ti na pvt
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> sec
<Githzerai> http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0rc1/linux-i686/xpi/en-US.xpi
<Githzerai> otvori to u FF i instaliraaj
<Githzerai> U stvari, kad ne gledam
<Githzerai> ispod english language pack
<Githzerai> klikni na Još
<Nicknamer> ok
<Githzerai> šta ti onda piše?
<Nicknamer> Not Found  The requested URL /mirrors/ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0rc1/linux-i686/xpi/en-US.xpi was not found on this server.
<Githzerai> zanemari, pročitaj zadnjenapisano
<Nicknamer> pise kad je poslednji put azurirano
<Nicknamer> samo to
<Githzerai> pa majku mu...
<Githzerai> Å¡ta su radili sa tim ubuntuom...
<Githzerai> uradi sledeće
<Githzerai> otvori terminal i kucaj
<Nicknamer> ok...
<Githzerai> sec
<Githzerai> sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/extensions/langpack-sr@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi
<Nicknamer> ukucao
<Githzerai> sad ponovo pokreni FF
<Nicknamer> ok, eto me odmah
<Nicknamer> bravo majstore
<Nicknamer> hvala ti mnogo
<Nicknamer> ovo je bas demoralisuce za nove korisnike :(
<Githzerai> ma ništa, samo to nij trebalo na taj način da se radi...
<Githzerai> ali su nešto izgleda izmenili u zadnjoj verziji...
<Nicknamer> verujem da nije, ali je pomoglo :)
<Githzerai> pre svega je greška bila pakovanje nepotpunog srpskog prevoda za ff
<Nicknamer> ok, ovaj engleski je super preveden
<Nicknamer> super Å¡ljaka
<Nicknamer> sad cu da probam da promenim jezik interfejsa
<Githzerai> nije uošte preveden, program se piše na engleskom :)
<Nicknamer> ovo je bas bukvalno prevedeno, nikako se ne snalazim
<Githzerai> imaš u meniju negde postavke lokaliteta
<Nicknamer> u medjuvremenu sam uspeo da instaliram operu, sto je super :)
<Githzerai> u sklopu toga i postavke jezika
<Nicknamer> ma problem je sto u 11.04 nema menija, nego sve moram preko alt + f2, izgleda :)
<Githzerai> a najednostavnije je da se na prijavnom ekranu nakon unosa korisničkog imena (pre unosa lozinke) izabere jezik okruženja
<Githzerai> kako nema menija, trrebalo bi da je u levom uglu
<Nicknamer> hmmm, ajd pokusacu nesto
<Githzerai> dole je u dnu ekrana
<Nicknamer> da, javlja mi se "potrazi"
<Nicknamer> a na dnu ekrana nema apsolutno nista
<Nicknamer> ček da puknem jedan screen da vidis
<Githzerai> mislim na prijavni ekran, za izbor jezika
<Nicknamer> ali zar to nije samo jezik na tastaturi?
<Githzerai> ne,  raspored na tastauri biraš na drugom mestu
<Nicknamer> ok, pokusacu
<Nicknamer> jos jedno pitanje... primetio sam da se na desktopu s vremena na vreme jave C: i D: particija iz windowsa
<Nicknamer> verovatno onda kada ih koristim često
<Nicknamer> mogu li nekako da ih prikucam da ostanu tu za stalno? :)
<Githzerai> pa ako ih automatski montiraš po prijavi
<Githzerai> trebalo bi da ima to negde da se uradi po Gnom/Unity okruženju, al ne mogu da se setim gde ... :)
<Nicknamer> bzvz... zasto ne bi moglo na properties ili nesto... zasto jednostavno kad moze komplikovano :S
<Nicknamer> i onda kazu da je linux user friendly
<Githzerai> nije komplikovano, nego ja ne koristim Gnom/Unity, a ne mogu da se setim napamet ;)
<Nicknamer> sta ti koristis?
<Githzerai> Arch Linux sa KDEovim okruženjem
<Githzerai> za tebe je to Kubuntu
<Nicknamer> jel' jednostavniji? :)
<Githzerai> drugačiji
<Githzerai> sec da ti dam snimak
<Nicknamer> ajd
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/43/YN/HrXP0jr/snimak34.png
<Githzerai> prosta varijanta
<Githzerai> dok rdim nešto
<Nicknamer> svidja mi se dizajn
<Githzerai> inicijelno je više nalik na windows nego Unity
<promis> te c i d particije koliko ja znam jedino preko fstab
<Githzerai> trenutno je stabilniji i manje hardverski zahtevan od Unityja, a pri tom može a se koristi i bez efekata
<Nicknamer> fstab?
<Githzerai> promis: zar nema neka automoun fora za samootkrivene diskove?
<Nicknamer> to je ime aplikacije?
<Githzerai> tipa automontera koji KDE ima?
<promis> Githzerai: ne znam
<Githzerai> Nicknamer: ne to je jedan jako bitan fajl u sistemu
<promis> i ako ima nikad je nisam koristio
<Githzerai> ma sad to sve udev i udisks rešavaju
<promis> uvek sm bio hard core
<Githzerai> samo gnom2 i unity nisu baš u skaldu sa tim
<promis> lično mi je nekako lakše kroz fstab
<promis> odnosno najlakše je da to odrediš pri instalaciji
<Githzerai> pazi, cela fora jeste da to treba da radi i bez pravila
<Githzerai> u fstabu
<Githzerai> jer imaš polkit parvila na sistemskom nivou
<Githzerai>  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<Nicknamer_> nesto nije htelo da mi izbeci pisano
<promis> Githzerai: tamo sam išao zbog lozinki pri mountovanju, ne znam šta jop ima tamo
<Nicknamer_> uglavnom, jako me nervira drugaciji raspored nego u firefoxu u windowsu, umesto da je prvo prilikom desnog klika"open in new tab", ovde je "open in new window"
<Nicknamer_> tako da sad imam milion prozora otvorenih :S
<promis> to je ff4 i ff3 razlika
<Githzerai> svega, recimo da ne traži root lozinku za unutrašnje uređaje, tipa dodatnih particija, automontiranje usb diskova isl.
<Nicknamer_> sad cu da probam da promenim to
<grizelda> ja se izvinjavam shto upadam na pola razgovora ko u kavanu al meni u ubuntu gnome automount nikad radio nije
<grizelda> jedino fstab
<grizelda> ili pri instalaciji
<grizelda> sam ne pamti nich,,,
<Githzerai> grizelda: jel treba zakleti KDEovac da kaže nešto o Gnomu :)
<grizelda> hehe...
<grizelda> a da bude crnje, na starom 3.5 je to sve radilo kako treba bez probl
<Githzerai> pa PcManFM odmah izbacuje particije na desktop ččim je priključiš... /facepalm
<Githzerai> thunar izbacuje particije po priključivanju
<grizelda> da... il eventualno da ubaci celu komandu za mount particije u startup gnomov... to je ljakse pristup al tje bar biti mountovano
<Githzerai> e do Gnoma....
<grizelda> mada nem pojma dal je to najpametno
<Githzerai> zapravo ne, fstab je onda pravo rešenje u situaciji...
<Githzerai> jerbo tome služi, samo ne iz tog razloga....
<grizelda> znachi... dzhaba ste krechili :)
<Nicknamer_> znam da treba nesto da se radi u about:config u firefoxu
<Nicknamer_> ali nemam pojma sta
<Nicknamer_> da bih promenio taj redosled
<Githzerai> to je sad tako u Frirefoxu 4
<Githzerai> grizelda: mada, ovi moji kažu da bi trebalo da radi https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Automounting_UDisks_Wrappers
<promis> rekoh mu ja već..
<Githzerai> nije gledo/vido
<Nicknamer_> ma video ja
<Nicknamer_> ali sigurno moze da se promeni, zar ne?
<promis> ima na forumu čini mi se o tome
<Githzerai> a zar ti nije lakše kliknuti srednjim dugmetom miša na vezu (link) ?
<promis> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Firefox-4-modifikacije?highlight=firefox+4
<Nicknamer_> nemam misa
<Nicknamer_> touch pad
<Githzerai> jbg
 * Githzerai konačno slavi i taj dan kad je došlo vreme da se Kubuntu preporučuje kao sigurnija opcija u odnosu na Ubuntu....
<grizelda> Githzerai, ma radi i U sa optikom i externim ali ntfs i ostale particije ne mirishe osim ako ih sam, kako je recheno, fstabujesh ili prilikom instal
<grizelda> bar je tako kod mene... a s ovim sam sistemom od rane alfe... kanda bio radoznao zbog interfejsa
<Nicknamer_> a zna li ko kako da fstabujem te particije (sta god to znacilo?)
<Nicknamer_> promis, hvala na linku
<grizelda> u jednom su trenutku chak i mount usb usrali malko ali se to brzo ispravilo... ali ne znam vishe kako to u nautilusu ide, ne koristim ga :)
<Githzerai> grizelda: pa prilikom instalacije ntfs-3g dopisuje se udev i udisks pravilo za isti, tako da ne pije vodu :/
<Githzerai> jel smem sad da počnem?
<Githzerai> neću puno...
<Nicknamer_> i zasto mi je ubuntu stavio foldere "recycle.bin" i "system volume information" na D: particiju kad sam mu leeeepo odvojio root particiju
<Githzerai> samo malkice...
<grizelda> Githzerai,  :)
<Githzerai> Nicknamer_: pa ti su preko wubija instalirao???
<Nicknamer_> glup sam ja za ovo
<Nicknamer_> nisam
<grizelda> Nicknamer_, to su windows folderi koje iz windowsa ne vidish
<Githzerai> ah, pa nije ti ih on ubacio, već su bili tu
<Nicknamer_> standardno, boot cd
<Githzerai> samo su u windowsu oni skriveni ;)
<Nicknamer_> pa necu da ih gledam ni u linuxu, kako da ih sklonim? :)
<Githzerai> obzirom da linuks skriva fajlove i fascikle drugačije, ovde se oni vide
<Githzerai> pa ako to uradiš, neć redaiti u windowsu
<Githzerai> *raditi
<Nicknamer_> ma ja cu da ih izbrisem, pa sta bude neka bude :)
<Githzerai> NE
<Githzerai> ALO
<Nicknamer_> mozda ce se pojaviti opet prilikom pokretanja windowsa
<Githzerai> oćeš da uništiš particiju?
<Nicknamer_> ma mislim da sam brisao to vec :)
<Githzerai> sa ću da počnem da likujem
<Githzerai> instaliraj lepo Kubuntu ko čovek i ne muči se :)
<Nicknamer_> pa se opet pojavljivalo
<Githzerai> Kubuntu je u početnom stadijumu više nalik na windows
<Githzerai> te ćeš se lakše snalaziti
<Githzerai> a (skoro) sve bitne opcije su lako dostupne
<Nicknamer_> ali slaba je podrska za kubuntu
<Githzerai> KO KAŽE PA DA GA BIJEM ??? :D
<Githzerai> Otkud ti to? :)
<Nicknamer_> pa ja tako cuo.. :)
<Nicknamer_> tj. manje je korisnika
<Nicknamer_> samim tim i slabija podrska
<Githzerai> jeste manje, ali ne toliko manje
<Githzerai> a od dolaska Unityja sve više i više...
<grizelda> :)
<Nicknamer_> e, a kako da instaliram lepo poslednju verziju firefoxa 3.xx
<Nicknamer_> tj najvisu
<Nicknamer_> jer me mnogo smara ovaj raspored new tabova/windowsa
<Nicknamer_> a ne uspevam da promenim raspored
<Githzerai> mislim da je više nema u riznicama...
<Nicknamer_> e do jaja
<Githzerai> ček da vidim šta kaže za to
<Githzerai> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/menu-editor/
<Githzerai> jbt 2 sec guglanja
<grizelda> Githzerai, nije unity uopce toliko losh... ima potencijala puno, samo je mnogo sve rano da se gura ljudima pod nos...
<grizelda> uporedivo sa raaaanim kde4... mozhda 4.1 il tako neshto
<Nicknamer_> nisam znao da postoje addons i za firefox u linuxu :blush:
<grizelda> za par godina... eeheeej
<Githzerai> grizelda: Unity je sam po sebi loš jer se oslanja na gtk2 biblioteke
<Githzerai> a zasad ne umeju da ga prebace na gtk3
<grizelda> ok... to jest...
<Githzerai> a kad konačno budu uspeli, susrešće se sa problemima
<Githzerai> pa ćemo opet imati istu ovu situaciju
<Githzerai> drugo, možda se mnogima ne sviđa kde, ali je Plazma za Unity BOG
<Githzerai> jer se prilagođava svakom ekranu, od telefona do 27+ inča
<Githzerai> ili kako korisnik kaže
<Githzerai> a ne tablet okruženje za sve
<Githzerai> Unity ne bi bio loš da je jedna od opcija, ali ne i jedina
<Nicknamer> iiii evo me
<Nicknamer> Å¡ljaka Å¡ljaka :)
<Githzerai> idi :)
<grizelda> Githzerai,  chek prvo da kazhem da je kde keva, uvek i bio... ali mislim da ovde ima potencijala, posebno ova qt verzija na kojoj sam koja je po difoltu bez kompiza mada mozhe da se ukljuchi
<grizelda> jednostavan je za korishtjenje i to je valjda selling point...
<promis> Nicknamer firefox je firefox nema veze sa operativnim sistmom
<grizelda> bar je meni utisak takav
<Githzerai> hhm, ne znam,...
<Githzerai> grizelda: sec da nađem članak
<Nicknamer_> slab sam ja sa kompjuterima :blush:
<Nicknamer_> ma ok, firefox slabo koristim, opera je keva
<Nicknamer_> a firefox sam stavio na private browsing
<Nicknamer_> to kad hocu da mi nesto ne ostane u history-ju..
<Githzerai> grizelda: http://zrchrn.blogspot.com/2011/05/kde-unity-setup.html
<promis> opera je vlasnički softver
<Githzerai> sa mnogo manje rada i truda
<Nicknamer_> vlasnicki?
<Githzerai> nema otvoren kod
<Nicknamer_> pa open source je
<Nicknamer_> ako cemo vec da se gadjamo terminima, sad cu da uzmem svoju knjigu iz medjunarodnog humanitarnog prava
<Nicknamer_> :p
<grizelda> Githzerai, ako nishta drugo, meni je devojka test subj. Probala je nesretnica verovatno svako okruzhenje pod linuksom, od e17 preko lxde, xfce, puppyijevog rox i u ovome se snalazi bez ijednog problema. Chini se kao da ga shiju za takav tip korisnika... ne znam da li je to dobro ili loshe... ali tako izgleda
<Githzerai> opera nije softver otvorenog koda
<Nicknamer_> samo da izguglam sta je to :)
<Githzerai> grizelda: ne kažem da ne treba da postoji Unity, nego datreba da postoji raznovrsnost. Gnom2 je imao daleko veću raznovrsnost od Unityja
<Nicknamer_> aha, ukapirao sam :)
 * Nicknamer_ je malo glup, oprostite mu
<Githzerai> pa 3 ujutro je, tad se ne očekuje da budemo baš pri sebi :)
<grizelda> Githzerai, raznovrsnost u smisli mogucnosti konfiguracije?
<Nicknamer_> :)
<grizelda> smislu
<Githzerai> pre svega
<Githzerai> i naravno, smanjenje hardverske zahtevnosti
<Nicknamer_> jos samo da skontam kako da pricvrstim particiju D: da mi se pojavljuje na desktopu... e sad, ne zelim da je prenesem, samo da se pojavljuje... to je kao fazon shortcut-a u windowsu, zar ne?
 * Nicknamer_ je malo glup nezavisno od doba dana
<Githzerai> Ajte Gnomovi/Unitarci....
<Githzerai> pomagajte čoveku....
<promis> pa nek je ufstabuje u /media/
<grizelda> Githzerai, pa i ja se nadam da tje to doci jerbo ako ne, sumnjam da ce biti bilo shta od ovog unitija...
<Githzerai> pa baš zato se i pribojavam
<Githzerai> jer na osnovu reakcija i trenutnog razvoja sumljam da će uspeti da se izbore
<Nicknamer_> i jeste u media
<Nicknamer_> samo sto je problem sto se ponekad pojavi na desku
<Nicknamer_> ponekad ne
<Nicknamer_> zavisno od toga koliko ga koristim
<Githzerai> gde beše u gconf-editoru da se namesti prikazivanje particija na desktopu ?
<Githzerai> i nemojte me terate da instaliram gconf-editor
<Githzerai> negde u postavkama nautilusa, toliko se sećam
<Nicknamer_> nemoj, proguglacu malo jace u najgorem slucaju
<promis> da nautilus deksotp
<grizelda> skini ubuntu tweak... ima tamo na klik
<Nicknamer_> oke, odoh u software manager
<Nicknamer_> izvinite, ovo mi je tek prvi dan na ubuntu :blush:
<promis> /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<promis> i oćeš baš sve da podesiš
<promis> ostavi nešto i za sutra
<grizelda> Githzerai, pa chemu priboj? :)    neko tje se pametan natji da napravi chestiti distro sa kde-om... i netje biti navale windows korisnik al tjemo bar koristiti chestit interfejs :)
<Nicknamer_> sutra treba da nadjem skype, msn, di rečnik, christv, mobiola_cam, jlc internet tv, cryptload, google earth...
<Githzerai> grizelda: bez dobrog Gnoma nema ni dobrog KDEa, i obrnuto ;)
<Nicknamer_> a pre svega toga wine, očigledno :)
<Githzerai> upamti reči starog korisnika Linuks :)
<Nicknamer_> u software manageru 'ladno nema tweak
<Nicknamer_> sad cu da progooglam code za terminal
<Githzerai> nema ga jer nije u riznicama
<grizelda> Nicknamer_, proguglaj sajt, skini deb odande pa instaliraj...
<Githzerai> otiđi na getdeb.net
<Nicknamer_> kul, hvala
<Nicknamer_> volim ćirilicu, ali ne na interfejsu operativnog sistema
<grizelda> Githzerai, dobro de :)   meni ako se neshto ne svidja u ovom osvajanju korisnika sa qewl efektima je Gnome 3 i onaj shell... to je tek fail na vishe nivoa... mada chuh da se lako pishu ekstenzije i nadogradnje ali mi ne mirishe na dobro ako difolt moram tvikovati pre no shto pochnem uopshte da koristim... to ni na win-u nikad radio nisam
<Githzerai> Pa, ček, zar po difoltu ne tvikuješ i Juniti?
<grizelda> Noup... trenutno nema ni shta da se tvikuje :)
<Githzerai> eto :)
<grizelda> touche :)
<Nicknamer_> e a gde ja kucam ovo: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible ?
<Nicknamer_> :)
<grizelda> nadajmo se da je ovo samo TRENUTNO :)
<promis> laku noć momci
<Githzerai> Nicknamer_: alt+f2
<Githzerai> kucaj gconf-editor i pokreni
<Githzerai> promis: ln -s
<Nicknamer_> ne izlazi mi nista za gconf -editor
<promis> gconf-editor
<Githzerai> gconf-editor je jedna reč
<Nicknamer_> i da stikliram volumes visible, jel'?
<Githzerai> da
<Nicknamer_> jeeeeej
 * Nicknamer_ je srecan
<Nicknamer_> hvala
<Nicknamer_> jadni ovi ljudi sutra, kako cu ih smoriti :)
<Nicknamer_> e a samo jos jedno pitanje i dosta za veceras
<Nicknamer_> ja npr u windowsu imam instaliran google earth
<Githzerai> dobro
<Githzerai> instaliraj ga i u linuksu
<Nicknamer_> i sad, pod pretpostavkom da ima google earth verzija za linux, ali ja ne zelim da je instaliram jer, ajd da kazemo da nemam prostora
<Githzerai> ne možeš koristiti windowsowu
<Nicknamer_> mogu li ja preko emulatora da koristim onaj koji je instaliran na win-u?
<Nicknamer_> preko wine emulatora, recimo
<Githzerai> wine nije emulator
<grizelda> hehehe
<Nicknamer_> nije? pa dobro... neki drugi emulator
 * Nicknamer_ se postideo
<grizelda> Wine Is Not Emulator...
<Githzerai> wine prevodi windowsove api intrukcije u linuksove api instrukcije
<Githzerai> pošto je ista platforma (računar) u pitanju, nema šta da se emulira ;)
<Githzerai> google earth za linuks zauzima do 50MB
<Nicknamer_> cek, znaci ja vec sad mogu da koristim instalirani google earth?
<Githzerai> ako nemaš toliko mesta, e onda jbg :)
<Nicknamer_> a postoji li msn za linux?
<Githzerai> Ne, jer wine nije zamišljen tako
<Githzerai> imaš razne MSN klijente, kažu da je aMSN nasličniji Winowsovom Live Messingeru
<Nicknamer_> super
<Githzerai> BTW, ako te nervira ćirilica : http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3Z/q7/1MTuayGu/snimak37.png
<Nicknamer_> e super, hvala
<Nicknamer_> samo sto meni uopste ne pise da ja imam srpski
<Nicknamer_> vec da imam engleski
<Nicknamer_> kao ono malo pre sa firefox-om :S
<Nicknamer_> jezik za menije i prozore - označeno english
<Nicknamer_> a sve na srpskom, na cirilici :S
<Githzerai> neki zijan si napravio sa lokalima pri instalaciji
<Nicknamer_> ajd pročačkaću sad
<Nicknamer_> jao koji sam kreten
<Nicknamer_> pa piše mi dole da će promene uslediti tek nakon ponovnog pokretanja sistema
<Githzerai> :)
<Nicknamer_> doduse, skroz ispod, da se ne vidi, ali ajd
<Githzerai> okruženja, zapravo
<Nicknamer_> e, to
 * Githzerai ludi zbog FLACa danas....
<Nicknamer_> kako me smara sto moram da kucam lozinku svaki put kad treba da instaliram nesto
<Githzerai> pa stavi da se instalira više stvari odjednom :)
<Nicknamer_> hocu... ali nemam pojma kako cu da nadjem zamenu za neke programe
<Githzerai> poput?
<Nicknamer_> npr na lap topu nemam cam, a u win-u sam imao odličan program koji me je preko wirelessa povezivao sa kamerom na telefonu
<Nicknamer_> ili christv, da gledam tv sa kablovske preko tv kartice... :S
<Nicknamer_> ona srpsko-engleski rečnik
<Githz> a Å¡to me nervira i IRC ovih dana
<Githz> Å¡ta si rekao za gore?
<grizelda> Nicknamer_, za gledanje tv-a  instaliraj tvtime
<grizelda> rechnika imash kolko hocesh... probaj goldendict, moj omiljeni
<grizelda> mada je za njih najbolje da probash koji tebi ogovara najvishe
<Nicknamer_> npr na lap topu nemam cam, a u win-u sam imao odličan program koji me je preko wirelessa povezivao sa kamerom na telefonu
<grizelda> a to za kamericu pojma nemam, nikad nisam probao tako neshto mada postoje programi za povezivanje mob i kompa ali nisam siguran shta rade tachno
<Nicknamer_> grizelda, hvala... kako si rekla da se zove taj program za tv karticu, pobeg'o mi red
<grizelda> tvtime
<grizelda> rekao :)  nema na chemu
<Nicknamer_> o, sorry :)
<Githzerai> ako je peko bluetootha, onda znam šta da radiš...
<Nicknamer_> ajd, moze i preko bluetootha, ne mora wireless
<Githzerai> pa dodaj novi uređaj preko bluetooth ikone u gornjem desnom uglu.
<Githzerai> pri dodavanju bi trebalo da otkrije protokol za kameru, ako tel dozvoljava
<Nicknamer_> da, ali treba mi aplikacija na telefonu...
<Nicknamer_> a nije android telefon :) symbian
<Githzerai> šta imaš tačno?
<Githzerai> hajde instaliraj smartcam
<Nicknamer_> imam nokiu n79
<Nicknamer_> ajd sad cu da probam
<Nicknamer_> nema ga u softwerskom centru, sad cu da skinem sa neta
<Githzerai> vidi da nema na getdeb.net
<Nicknamer_> hm, ima u .jar formatu
<Nicknamer_> ok, to je za telefon
<Nicknamer_> prebacicu na fon to
<Githzerai> ne, to je za komp :)
<Githzerai> n 79 beše S60v3 ili v5 ?
<Nicknamer_> v3
<Nicknamer_> hmmm, dok skontam kako da nadje moj telefon
<Githzerai> znači, isto ko moj c5
<Githzerai> si uključio BT na telefonu?
<Nicknamer_> da
<Githzerai> pa ideš na add new device
<Nicknamer_> gde to?
<grizelda> gore desno bluetooth ikonica
<Githzerai> desni klik na BT ikonu
<grizelda> kliknesh, dobijesh padajutji meni
<Nicknamer_> da, imam dve opcije
<grizelda> Set up new Device...
<Nicknamer_> iskljuci bluetooth i postavke
<Githzerai> to
<Githzerai> mislim na setup
<Nicknamer_> postavke znači
<Nicknamer_> ček da probam da posaljem nesto
<Nicknamer_> ova funkcija ne moze biti omogucena zato što zahtevani paketi nisu instalirani na vašem sistemu
<Githzerai> ko i Å¡ta?
<Nicknamer_> tako pise na kompu za bluetooth
<Nicknamer_> kad hocu da primim neke fajlove
<Nicknamer_> a na mobu ne cita da postoji komp
<Githzerai> šta tačno piše?
<Nicknamer_> bas to sto sam napirao
<Nicknamer_> da li mi treba neki drajver za bluetooth?
<Githzerai> pa ne bi trebalo
<Nicknamer_> znas zasto...
<Nicknamer_> posto nemam integrisan bluetooth u kompu
<Nicknamer_> nego na usb
<Githzerai> koje je zahtevane pakete naveo?
<Nicknamer_> nista nije naveo
<Nicknamer_> samo je to pisalo
<FiReSTaRT> e ljudi jel se ovde neko razume u jebeni unity?
<Githzerai> e jbg
<Githzerai> FiReSTaRT: aaa nemoj i ti :P
<FiReSTaRT> imam jedan program sto mi se pri paljenju automatski minimizuje u notifikacioni deo
<FiReSTaRT> e sad ne znam kako da dodjem do programa.. alt tab ne pali, i nigde ga ne vidim
<Githzerai> pređite bre više na kDE da mogu ko čovek da vam odgovorim :)
<Nicknamer_> opusteno, procackacu :)
<FiReSTaRT> Githzerai: ocekivao sam ovako nesto pa sam vec skinuo kubuntu, ali rekoh da pruzim ovom sranju sansu
<FiReSTaRT> idem da pripalim pre nego sto me okrene sef
<Githzerai> čim ga tako zoveš, džaba se mučiš :)
<Githzerai> mislim na njesra
<FiReSTaRT> pa uvek treba malo da se prilagodis novom okruzenju
<FiReSTaRT> nije meni bilo lako kad sam presao sa xp-a na gnome
<FiReSTaRT> al sam se naviko s'vremenom
<FiReSTaRT> ajde picim da pripalim.. evo me za koji minut
<Nicknamer_> koji minimalizam... mogu li da skinem neku drugu verziju drajvera za bluetooth
<Nicknamer_> ili neki program?
<Nicknamer_> e, kako da minimizujem sve, ono kao "show desktop"?
<grizelda> FiReSTaRT, trebash da whitelistujesh applikaciju da bi se pojavljivala kao u standardnom tray-u
<grizelda> FiReSTaRT, ovo je valjda najlakshi nachin    http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<FiReSTaRT> grizelda: ne da bude kao u standardnom trayu nego kad se upali i automatski minimizuje u notification
<FiReSTaRT> pazi ako otvorim tu aplikaciju jos jednom, pokaze mi se maksimizovana
<Githzerai> koja aplikacija?
<Githzerai> moram u reboot, gotov kernel
<FiReSTaRT> Githzerai: amsn.. nema veze.. sredio sam.. otvorio sam 2 prozora, onda ps aux, ubio prvootvoreni i prebacio se na profil
<Githzerai> jašta
<Githzerai> brb
<Nicknamer_> eeeeee super, uspeo sam :)
<Githzerai> back
<Nicknamer_> izgleda da je do update-a bio problem, isao sam na sudo killall, pa onda opet sudo, Å¡ljaka normalno, sad cu da probam program ;)
<Githzerai> evo sad probah smartcam na nokiji C5
<Githzerai> Å¡ljaka ko bog
<Githzerai> može preko bluetootha ili wifi
<Nicknamer_> a nemas nikakav program na kompu?
<Nicknamer_> samo bluetooth?
<Githzerai> pa smartcam je program za komp :)
<Nicknamer_> jesi li instalirao .jar ili .sis?
<Nicknamer_> hmmm... daj link :)
<Githzerai> sa njim dolazi .sis za tel
<Nicknamer_> ja prebacio onaj .jar za telefon
<Githzerai> rekoh ti da potražiš na getdeb.net
<Nicknamer_> sa ovog linka: http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/
<Nicknamer_> cekaj... udjes na getdeb.net, ides gore na search i ukucas smartcam?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> nekom logikom
<Nicknamer_> vidi sta meni kaze:
<Nicknamer_> No packages available for the selected criteria.
<Nicknamer_> bilo da napisem zajedno ili odvojeno
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1q/2r/1RL2J841/snimak38.png
<Nicknamer_> bilo da trazim za ubuntu 10.10
<Nicknamer_> ili 11.04
<Nicknamer_> da, sljaka super
<Githzerai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970777
<Githzerai> ujutro probam danađem paket
<Githzerai> pola 5 bre....
<Nicknamer_> evo nasao ja nesto
<Githzerai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/y-ppa-manager-004-released-with-new.html
<Nicknamer_> da, uzas :)
<Githzerai> instaliraj i potraži smartcam
<Nicknamer_> evo, instaliram
<Githzerai> odo spavam, laka noć
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Nicknamer_> laku noc ;)
<Nicknamer_> laku noc svima
<Punky> bu
<Punky> EastWeekendFest je poceo
<Punky> cekamo Olujica i Urosa da dodju
<Punky> ako neko hoce da prati evo link za stream
<Punky> http://www.live-e.tv/live-streaming/
<Punky> sutra je Ubuntu predavanje, i to ce ici live
<dungodung> di je to?
<Punky> u Boru
<Punky> nenadsky i ja smo domacini
<Punky> bilo je reci na forumu
<dungodung> aha
<dungodung> ne pratim forume XD
<Punky> izguglaj eastweekendfest
<dungodung> zato toliko rumuna. :D
<Punky> ?
<Punky> dvojica njih
<dungodung> vise nego drugih nesrpskih nacionalnosti :D
<Punky> dungodung: ima vise drugih, veruj mi
<dungodung> mislim od predavaca
<dungodung> ali svakako je cool program, fino uradjeno. drago mi je da uspeva :)
<Punky> pa ima 18 predavaca a samo dva rumuna :)
<dungodung> pa da, zato rekoh "nesrpskih". :)
<Punky> има ли живих
<Punky> _
<Punky> ?
<Ddpbf> аха
<Ddpbf> О колеза
<Ddpbf> па ти жив
<Punky> жив
 * Ddpbf се одмара од славе
<Ddpbf> :>
<promis> Punky: dobar vam je stream
<Punky> hvala
<promis> ba[ kao da sam tamo
<Punky> gledaj sutra od 13h ubuntu predavanje
<Punky> mada ti mogao i da dodjes ako si blizu Bora?
<Punky> mislim znam gde si
<Punky> nego ako si tu trenutacno
<promis> pa nemam par tisuću za smeštaj
<Punky> u fuck
<promis> u Majdanpeku sam trenutno
<promis> ovako mi jeftinije
<Punky> veruj da bi ti nasao prenociste da je moguce
<Punky> ali organizacija je ogromna
<promis> Punky: a jel su tribine besplatne?
<Punky> pa nisu
<Punky> nisu skroz
<promis> Punky: Jel radite stream iz linuxa? Koja je kamera?
<Punky> ne znam koja je kamera, ali ide direktno, oni i rade stream
<Punky> ogromna neka kamera, pravac na link
<promis> aha, to ste unajmili ekipu iz e.tv
<Punky> da
<promis> odoh na ručak
<promis> ;)
<Punky> ajd i mi cemo uskor
<Githzerai> z
<Guest45498> Da li ima neko ovde ko se razume u hardver, ili bolje receno, u cene polovnog hardvera
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Пратите предавање наше предавање у Бору http://www.live-e.tv/live-streaming/ | Недеља 8. мај 2011. у 13. часова
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-08
<srele> Da li je neko imao problema sa osvetljenjem ekrena pri nadogradnji na 11.04 ?
<FiReSTaRT> srele: ne bi me cudilo... ja sam odjebo 11.04 skoro odma
<FiReSTaRT> nije mi se svideo unity.. morao sam previse da klikcem i nisam imao dobar pregled..
<FiReSTaRT> gnome im je otisao u kurac
<FiReSTaRT> kde je imao potencijal ali je program za indeksovanje fajlova pobenavio a i kad sam ga iskljucio, kad sam probao da promenim velicinu terminal prozora zamrzao mi se ceo sistem
<FiReSTaRT> tako da sam se vratio na maverick dok ne izadje mint11
<srele> pa ni meni se ne svidja i znatno mi sporije radi, pa sam promenio sesiju i sad je ok, ali me brightness zeza.
<FiReSTaRT> blago tebi da ti je to jedini problem.. meni je compiz sjebao same prozore
<radak> kako vas tako uneredi kompiz
<FiReSTaRT> ne pitaj me
<FiReSTaRT> lepo mi je radio od 2008e
<radak> koliko sam ja vidio, cackanje po komizu
<radak> ako dodje do konflikta, pogasi sva podesavanja
<radak> samo ih popalis
<radak> meni nikad bolje nije radio
<radak> al nesto drugo zeza
<FiReSTaRT> ma bjazi... prelazim ili na mint ili na arch i gotovo :P
<radak> ja mint ne mogu nikako
<radak> ne znam sta vam se svidja tamo
<radak> mislim na njemu
<radak> sto god otvorim ima mintov znak, a to me...
<FiReSTaRT> ma znam, ali pazi.. da je canonical nastavio da POLAKO menja stvari, meni bi odgovarao ubuntu ovakakv kakav je
<FiReSTaRT> maverick mi radi ko zmaj
<FiReSTaRT> ne bih ga menjao ni za sta, za desktop sistem
<FiReSTaRT> na zalost, mint je najslicniji tom sistemu i 11ica ce i dalje biti na bazi gnome 2.x
<FiReSTaRT> iako se mislim da dignem arch sistem na rezervnoj particiji i da se malo igram sa njim
<radak> st sad ne prebacis na klasicni gnom
<FiReSTaRT> zato sto mi ne radi pravilno na natty
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-30
<opetnaistommestu> Ljudi, sinoć sam instalirao 12.04 i pri logovanju imam samo Unity i Unity 2D kao izbor. Gde nestade classic?
 * nikolja Dobar dan o/
<brok> pozdrav svima
<pocetnik> Kako mogu da vidim aktivne konekcija u Linux-u?
<pocetnik> Zna neko od vas da pokaze????
<Icy_blue> pocetnik: budi samo malo strpljiv, neko od staffa će ti se ubrzo javiti
<pocetnik> Icy_blue: kako da budem?
<pocetnik>  c c c c
<pocetnik> bez veze visite na chat-u?
<Mile> pozz, znate li neku apk za android, offline mapa ili moze neka sam gps ali za stariji telefon preciznije HUAWEI U8110
<Icy_blue> pa imaš toga na android marketu, a imaš i proveru da li je kompatibilna aplikacija sa tvojim telefonom
<Icy_blue> prilikom samog preuzimanja ti izbaci info da li je kompatibilna ili ne.
<maletaski> o/
<Icy_blue> oho :)
<maletaski> ehez blue
<maletaski> puf
 * Icy_blue je fina, nije vreme i mesto inače bi rekla :)
<maletaski> lol
<Icy_blue> e to, važno da Ti znaš :)
<maletaski> more opasna si :)
<maletaski> btw kuckam sa live fedore
<Icy_blue> opaaa
<maletaski> puko mi ubuntu
<Icy_blue> kako???
<maletaski> pa lepo
<maletaski> radio upgrade
<Icy_blue> 12.04??
<Icy_blue> ah...
<maletaski> :(
<maletaski> sad skidam ISO
<maletaski> pa aj jovo nanovo
<Icy_blue> e zato ja čekam još malo
<maletaski> pametno
<Icy_blue> pa rekoše mi neki fini ljudi pre neki dan.. sačekaj još malo, a ja ih slušam :)
<maletaski> hehehe
<brok> Icy_blue, jel stigla prva
<maletaski> ma meni yakuco apache
<maletaski> uf bre
<maletaski> zakuco
<maletaski> e ti tastaturu :)
<maletaski> brok: sto je uplasi covece :)
<maletaski> evo pobeze odma
<Mile> znam da ima na marketu
<Mile> ali kako se zove apk kako da je nadjem
<Mile> kad nzm kako se zove zna li neko?
<maletaski> koja app
<Mile> offline mapa
<Mile> ili neka mapa sa gps za starije telefone android HUAWEI U8110
<maletaski> pa ima mapdroid
<Mile> jel da mapdroid offline?
<maletaski> tj mapdroyd
<maletaski> da offline
<maletaski> ja ga koristim
<Mile> evo sad ga trazim na mob
<Mile> kad ovaj bot koristi neko srnj od telefona :)
<maletaski> koji bot
 * maletaski ne kapira :)
<Mile> nije moj mob
<maletaski> aha
<Mile> a bot je taj ko ga koristi :)
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> odo da przim ISO
<Mile> ajd
<promis> Jel zna neko kako se instalira vlasnička java? Jel to više nema u riznicama? Kako se zove sad taj paket?
<Kmamuz> je l' nešto ovako - http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<promis> Bljak, to je ručna instalacija, to znam
<promis> znači više nema vlasničke jave u riznicama
<promis> propustio sam tu vest
<acinic> Pozz
<maletaski> pozz
<acinic> Sta se radi na estradi?
<acinic>  :)
<maletaski> pa svašta po malo
<maletaski> :D
<acinic> Ako, ako... Tako i treba
<Icy_blue> :)
<acinic> Sve po malo, umereno
<maletaski> ehey blue
<maletaski> :D:D
<Icy_blue> Å¡truu.. mfovi :)
<maletaski> ahahahhahaha
<Icy_blue> :))))
<maletaski> dušu će mi pojede više :D
<Icy_blue> neću :))
<Icy_blue> kako je prošao install?
<maletaski> dobro
<Icy_blue> opet 12.04?
<maletaski> sad evo Å¡timujem :D
<maletaski> pozdrav imenjače :D
<Icy_blue> oho master sensei :)
<maletaski> uh uros1 neka promaja a?
<sasa_> pozdrav svima
<uros1> kako da downgrade conkz na prethodni
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> aj ti ko ja
<maletaski> :D
<sasa_> neko izgubio lubuntu, neko ubuntu
<uros1> ma curi ludim polako
<maletaski> :D
<Icy_blue> zato se Xubuntu junački drži :))
<maletaski> ma archbang je zakon :D:D
<acinic> ArchBang ima GUI?
<maletaski> yap
<maletaski> openbox
<acinic> kakav je?
<promis> Otkrio sam da je mnogo dobro kada se terminal raširi preko celog ekrana
<maletaski> pa što se mene tiče odličan
<promis> i kad stoji stalno uključen na jednom od radnih površina
<acinic> Stabilan?
<maletaski> da
<acinic> Pa sta radis u terminalu toliko?
<acinic>  :D
<maletaski> ko ja?
<acinic> promisa pitam
<promis> Pa stalno se nešto pojavi
<maletaski> eh pa i meni terminal stalno otvoren
<promis> i onda te dočeka već otvoren i to preko selog ekrana
<acinic> Ajde da i ja upalim terminal da vidim sta ce meni da se pojavi
<acinic>  :p
<acinic> Sta je izaslo od updejtova za 12.04? Jel izaslo nesto puno?
<maletaski> nemam pojma sad sam instaliro
<acinic> Ja ne mogu da ga podignem pa nesto razmisljam da pustim ponovo instalaciju i odmah updejt da ide.
<acinic> Mozda pomogne
<maletaski> i mene zezo grub
<acinic> Ili da uzmem ovaj Arch bang
<maletaski> moro sam da ga reinstall
<acinic> Kako te zezao?
<maletaski> pa nije se istalirao kako treba
<acinic> Grub 12.04
<maletaski> i posle restarta puff
<acinic> Ja imam Mintov grub
<maletaski> nema ništa :D
<maletaski> pa grub je grub :D
<maletaski> isti svuda
<acinic> Prijavljuje 12.04 da mu fali neki matrag
<maletaski> da
<acinic> Kada krene da se ucitava kernel
<maletaski> a naj više od svega gnome2
<acinic> Sta Gnome 2?
<maletaski> pa to mu najveća mana :D
<maletaski> nema ga
<maletaski> aj ln otišo sam
<acinic> Pa nema ga kad im je bitan mobilni sektor
<maletaski> ln blue :)
<Icy_blue> ln štruu.. mfić :)
<maletaski> :)))
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-01
<maletaski> Milos_SD, ping
 * nikolja Dobar dan o/
<maletaski> pozdrav blue  :   Å¡tru........mfetice :)))
<Icy_blue> :))))
<Icy_blue> ček moram da smislim još neki .. štru... štru.. hmm.. štru.. dl.. a ne ne :))
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> a bre blue šta radiš za monitorom bež u prirodu na neki roštilj :)
<Icy_blue> hehehe to mi reče i meka malopre, ali imam neki bizMis pa onda idem na uranak u 5 popodne :)
<maletaski> lol uranak u 5 po podne :D
<Icy_blue> 5 je 5 :)) dal ujutru il popodne :D
<maletaski> kod mene danas čorba i zabranjeno pušenje
<Icy_blue> nadam se da o muzici pričaš :))
<maletaski> naravno bre
<maletaski> o čemu bi
<Icy_blue> zvučalo je kao riblja čorba a nema pušenja :D
<maletaski> ahahhaha
<maletaski> :)
<boris_c> samo čekam kad će neko da kaže "ajd na #offtopic"
<Icy_blue> i ja :)
<maletaski> uh
<maletaski> jes bre
<Icy_blue> nego ovaj 12.04 ...
<maletaski> da
<boris_c> … sa pušenjem...
<boris_c> bez čorbe
<maletaski> lol
<Icy_blue> stoji mi upgrade, samo ga gledam i gledaću ga još bar 3-4 nedelje :)
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> ja sredio moju
<Icy_blue> e jesi
<maletaski> yap
<maletaski> radi ko sat
<maletaski> :D
<Icy_blue> uf ne smem još da se igram, pustiću ga da se kiseli još malo
<maletaski> i to bez unity :)
<Icy_blue> a bez, to je druga priča
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> saću vidim kakav je g3
<maletaski> čujem da je ispeglan
<Icy_blue> pa ne znam baš, ume da pukne sam od sebe
<maletaski> aha
<Icy_blue> radiš nešto i samo zvekne
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> videćemo
<maletaski> davno na archu mi imao mnogo bugova
<Kmamuz> a unity ne ljubite? :)
<Icy_blue> čuj, jesu ga upeglali, ali ima neke čudne bubice..
<maletaski> nikako :D
<maletaski> Å¡to dalje od unity :)
<Kmamuz> meni je on iznenađenje... za razliku od 11.10, odlično su ga uradili :)
<maletaski> pa ko voli
<Icy_blue> a dobro, ima i unity svojih dobrih stana, sve po ukusu
<maletaski> meni ne leži nikako
<Kmamuz> ma ne, nije u pitanju to da li volim, nego kako radi
<maletaski> obzirom da terminal ne gasim u zadnje vreme :)
<maletaski> dobro to ok
<maletaski> ja i nekažem da loše radi
<maletaski> daleko od toga
<maletaski> samo mi ne leži :)
<maletaski> mora da begam
<maletaski> bbl
<Icy_blue> ja sam i dalje na gnome classic
<Kmamuz> čekaj, ti si na XFCE?
<Icy_blue> mhm
<Kmamuz> je l' koristiš Xubuntu?
<Icy_blue> da da Xubuntu
<Kmamuz> pa ja mislim da je tu XFCE okruženje, ne Gnome Classic
<Icy_blue> imaš da biraš
<Icy_blue> imam čak i Unity
<Icy_blue> sve po volji
<boris_c> može svaki na svaki
<Kmamuz> aha, nisam nikad koristio Xubuntu, pa ne znam... misllio sam da dolazi samo XFCE :)
<Icy_blue> pa kao i na drugim distribucijama gde imaš više okruženja
<Icy_blue> možeš i cimet da mu nakalemiš, nije problem
<Mile> ima li neko ziv?
<Kmamuz> o/
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, može li pomoć kako instalirati linux live usb creator na kubuntuu?
<nikolja> dobar dan
<nikolja> sweetofserbia: instaliraj Unetboot program.... on podržava više Linux distribucija
<sweetofserbia> Hvala lepo
<nikolja> molim
<nikolja> *UNetBootin
<nikolja> tako mu je celo ime
<sweetofserbia> nikolja: "Фајл file:///home/sweetofserbia/Downloads/unetbootin-linux-575 је извршни програм. Неће бити покренут из безбедносних разлога."
<Mile> sta mislite koja je cena polovnog AMD Phenom X6 1055T nije oc?
<nikolja> sweetofserbia: windows?
<sweetofserbia> Ne, Kubuntu, linux verziju sam preuzela  i pokušala  da otvorim
<nikolja> unetbootin imaš u riznicama
<nikolja> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<sweetofserbia> Prilikom pokušaja nadogradnje na Kubuntu 12.04, je izgleda malo oštećen sistem
<sweetofserbia> "unetbootin : Depends: p7zip-full али неће бити инсталиран
<sweetofserbia>               Recommends: extlinux али неће бити инсталиран
<sweetofserbia>               Recommends: unetbootin-translations али неће бити инсталиран
<sweetofserbia>  xz-utils : Depends: liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20110809) али неће бити инсталиран
<sweetofserbia> E: Незадовољене међузависности. Пробајте „apt-get -f install“ без пакета (или наведите решење).
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ "
<nikolja> sweetofserbia: 32 ili 64 bit?
<sweetofserbia> 32
<nikolja> p7zip-- http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/p7zip-full_9.20.1~dfsg.1-4_i386.deb.html
<nikolja> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/extlinux_4.05+dfsg-2_i386.deb.html
<nikolja> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/unetbootin-translations_565-3_all.deb.html
<nikolja> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-i386/liblzma5_5.1.1alpha+20110809-3_i386.deb.html
<nikolja> www.pkgs.org dobar sajt sa dosta .deb paketa
<nikolja> pa onda pokušaj: sudo apt-get -f install unetbootin
<sweetofserbia> Hvala  lepo na vremenu, trudu i pomoći
<nikolja> sweetofserbia: pa jesi uspela ?
<sweetofserbia> Pokušavam
<nikolja> dok ne instaliraš, on i nisam bio od neke pomoći :)
<sweetofserbia> :) Ali cenim i poštujem trud, javljam o uspešnosti :)
<nikolja> mada sumnjam da ćeš uspeti da instaliraš, pošto se meni ranije događalo
<nikolja> tako nešto događalo
<nikolja> pa tek kad su izašle nove verzije programa sam uspeo da instaliram
<sweetofserbia> Samo da osposobim pc da mogu na usb da ubacim instalaciju, jer cd sada kupiti... Yaista memryi da trazim sta sada radi
<nikolja> čudo da nema na Kubuntuu program za pravljenje živih diskova
<sweetofserbia> Како "жиих дискова"?
<sweetofserbia> *Живих
<nikolja> LiveCD
<nikolja> http://i.imgur.com/tseVN.png
<nikolja> pogledaj da li imaš ovaj program:  Творац диска за покретање
<sweetofserbia> :) Брао мајсторе
<sweetofserbia> :) Браво мајсторе
<nikolja> :) Å to?
<sweetofserbia> Има :)
<nikolja> nije da mi ne imponuje, ali moram da pitam zašto tačno :)
<nikolja> aha
<sweetofserbia> Са вама наканалу је баш забавно и поучно
<nikolja> најбоље се учи кроз опуштену атмосферу
<sweetofserbia> Слажем се
<nikolja> ali mi je ponekad teško da objašnjavam ljudima neke osnove
<nikolja> ovako nešto
<nikolja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95ARyurQJ5g
<nikolja> :D
<sweetofserbia> Ја не разумем енглески :)
<nikolja> prevod: e, Džone, mislim da sam izbrisao internet
<nikolja> i onda smeh i padanje sa stolica
<sweetofserbia> Разумем, нашалила сам се :)
<sweetofserbia> nikolja: Teško je ama kojima je ta osnova odavno prevaziđena, ali teško je i meni :)
<sweetofserbia> *Vama
<sweetofserbia> Odoh da isprobam usb :)
<le_bron> Gdje mogu naći uputstvo za shell scripting na srpskom.
<le_bron> ?
<Icy_blue> ček da bacim pogled na jednom linku
<Icy_blue> daj mi čas
<Icy_blue> http://tutoriali.org/
<Icy_blue> zapravo pogledaj sam ^^^
<le_bron> nema tu. bar ja ne nigdje ne vidim
<maletaski> le_bron, a kakve te scripte zanimaju?
<le_bron> kao što rekoh shell, hoću da se "upoznam" sa shell sintaksom
<maletaski> pa to je malo Å¡iri pojam
<maletaski> nisam neki stručnjak
<maletaski> ali čini mi se da se tu podrazumeva c c++ i tome slično
<maletaski> ili ja grešim možda
<le_bron> samo hoću da pohvatam osnovne stvari za početak, strukturu petlji itd. imam neko bazično znanje c++-a
<maletaski> pa imaš na ovom linku od icy_blue
<maletaski> u vezi toga
<maletaski> evo ovde:   http://tutoriali.org/C.html
<maletaski> nije trenutno ovde prisutan ali kolega Atlantic777 zna dosta o tome
<maletaski> pa možeš da vidiš sa njim kad dođe
<le_bron> to je za programski jezik C, mene interesuje bash scripting. ili je to isto?
<maletaski> pa kao Å¡to reko nisam neki expert
<maletaski> ali to ti je
<maletaski> skripte su ti programi
<maletaski> tj delovi koda nekog jezika
<maletaski> koji se ubacuju u skriptu
<maletaski> i nakon toga mogu da izvršavaju određene akcije
<maletaski> ili šta već
<maletaski> zato ti kažem najsigurnije da vidiš sa Atlantic777
<maletaski> jel nisam siguran da sam ja to ukapirao kako treba :D
<le_bron> Izgleda da nismo se razumjeli. Znam ja šta je skripta, a šta program. Mene interesuje tzv. shell script, tj skripta pisana za linux-ov shell interpreter (CLI, Terminal, Konzolu...). Slično batch skriptama na Prozorima :)
<maletaski> eto vidiš da nisam ukapiro poentu :D
<maletaski> možeš da se raspitaš i na kanalu #lugons
<maletaski> tamo ima dosta iskusnih sa time
<le_bron> OK. Hvala.
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<maletaski> hello Å¡tru......mfetice :D
 * Icy_blue njuška.. štrudl.. štrudl... :))
<maletaski> hehehe
<Icy_blue> :)
<Icy_blue> maletaski: imam pitanjce, može pp da ne offtopicim ovde?
<maletaski> naravno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-02
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<google_man> Potrebna mi je mala pomoć oko awk-a. recimo da imamo ovakvu ulaznu datoteku http://paste.ubuntu.com/962280/ , potrebno je da na osnovu ID broja (prva kolona) ispiše čitavu liniju, međutim awk  ' /1/ { print $1 } '  test_in nije rešenje jer ispisuje oba redna broja zbog podudarnosti u drugoj koloni. Nadam se da ste razumjeli :)
<pocetnik> zna neko kako da uklonim trajno kde radnu povrsinu iz ubuntu?
<Kmamuz> ima li nekog ko je probao ovo - http://owncloud.org/support/webdav/, ali na ubuntu-u, ne kubuntu-u?
<Kmamuz> meni, kad treba da montiram, kaže: petar@petar-ubuntu:~$ mount ~/owncloud
<Kmamuz> /sbin/mount.davfs:/home/petar/.davfs2/davfs2.conf:24: system option in user configuration file
<Kmamuz> /sbin/mount.davfs: mounting failed; the server does not support WebDAV
<Atlantic777> jesi li sigurno sredio kako treba taj fajl?
<Atlantic777> mislim na ~/.davfs2/secrets
<Kmamuz> pa kao što piše... ja sumnjam na adresu... šta se unosi umesto onoga ADDRESS?
<Atlantic777> pf, ja se slabo razumem u taj owncloud, nešto nisam gledao kako to funkcioniše
<Atlantic777> ali vervovatno je IP tvojeg servera
<Kmamuz> ja sam turio localhost :)
<Kmamuz> možda nije trebalo to
<Atlantic777> poprilično sam siguran da nije :D
<Kmamuz> pa to je onda to... nemam pojma :)
<Kmamuz> radio sam po ivanovom uputstvu...
<Kmamuz> ali kad se odjavim, moram sve ponovo, ono o povezivanju preko webdav-a
<Anpu> pa zar ne stavis tip http://localhost/owncloud u fstab?
<Anpu> a za webdav preko nautilusa, mozes da sacuvas konekciju
<Kmamuz> ja sam na marlin-u, je l' to menja nešto?
<Anpu> marlin?
<Kmamuz> file manager
<Anpu> pa za pocetak ima li on podrsku za webdav protokol :)
<Kmamuz> pa 'de znam :) ja ono po ivanovom uputstvu mogu da podesim na njemu, ali je problem posle logovanja, sve moram ispočetka...
<Kmamuz> dakle, fora je da ne mogu da montiram Owncloud (davfs), izbaci onu grečku koju sam naveo gore
<Anpu> ahada montiras owncloud kao "particiju"
<Anpu> heh bas sad drndam za posao owncloud u lokalnoj mrezi, sad cu da probam
<Kmamuz> ajd :)
<Kmamuz> vraćam se za 15 min :)
 * Atlantic777 pomešao owncloud i cloudflare :/
<Mile> ima li neko ziv?
<Atlantic777> uvek
<Mile> pazi ovako imam WinFast TV2000 XP Global, sta mislis da li ce da prikazuje sliku ako prikljucim 2 monitora
<Mile> da li ce slika biti normalna tj. oba monitora rade kao jedan ili ce samo jedan da radi .. ili ce slika biti deformisana
<Mile> trazim po netu ali nista
<Atlantic777> ovaj... to valjda zavisi od programa za reprodukciju
<Atlantic777> a stvarno ne znam, nikada nisam čačkao oko tih tv kartica
<Mile> imam 1 od 22" i za koji dan uzimam od 23" pa gledam kako bi se ponasao program za tv
<Mile> da li ce uspedi da emituje na oba i da izgleda kao da imam jedan monitor
<Atlantic777> u svakom slučaju, moći će da se sredi
<Mile> mislis da moze? evo gledam po netu WinFast PVR2 on dual monitor ali nista ...
<Mile> pogledaj
<Mile> http://www.elitesecurity.org/t349587-Winfast-PVR-dva-monitora-problem
<Anpu> Kmamuz: mountovao sam sa davfs2 radi ok
<Anpu> kad vec omenusmo owncloud.. androidci mogu da probaju app koja treba da izadje uskoro
<Anpu> http://download.owncloud.com/download/android/ownCloud-Android-1.0.apk
<Anpu> izadje uskoro na google play*
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-03
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<Klej> Ej ljudi, znate li neki dobar online barcode citac..treba da mi ocita neke brojeve
<Klej> ???
<maletaski> pozdrav o/
<nemanja031> potrebna mi je pomoc oko instalacije Kubuntu operativnog sistema. Pokusao sam da ga instaliram preko Wubi instalera za Windows. Sve je islo ok, ali kada je trebala da se finisira instalacija, stiglo je do logon screan-a i tu je stalo. Svi ostali derivati se lepo instaliraju, osim Kubuntu-a. Zna li neko u cemu je problem? Hvala unapred :)
<acinic> Pozz
<Kostic> здраво
<acinic> Zdravo, zdravo
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<acinic>  :)
<Kostic> матурски... :D
<acinic> U jeee
<Kostic> И гледам неке слике са мајске љубичевске гитаријаде....
<acinic> Daj te slike, ima to na net?
<acinic> u
<Kostic> има
<Kostic> на фејсбуку
<Kostic> чек тренутак
<Kostic> www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3830516003087.2169876.1283487533&type=1
<Kostic> такође, http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.379426865426278.75872.100000769020914&type=1
<acinic> Super su fotke
<acinic> Demo bendovi uglavnom koliko ja vidim!
<Kostic> Да
<Kostic> али у ревијалном делу су свирали
<Kostic> С.А.Р.С.
<Kostic> Мортал Комбат
<Kostic> Болесна штенад
<Kostic> и још неки.
<acinic> Nista ja to vise ne pratim, godine jbg
<Kostic> Било је добро... Чуди ме како сам преживео.
<Kostic> Прво Горњак па Љубичево. :D
<acinic> Pank i metal
<acinic> Nista sansone!
<acinic>  :D
<Kostic> Нема шансоне...
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> Ови педери из Мортал Комбата су баш смарали
<acinic> http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr/Шансона
<Kostic> Било је добро док је свирао С.А.Р.С. Много добра атмосфера је била. :D
<Kostic> Коначно сам нашао и своју фотку. :)
<acinic> Koja je?
<Kostic> чек...
<Kostic> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=379449895423975&set=a.379426865426278.75872.100000769020914&type=3
<acinic> Koliko godina imas?
<acinic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npa8qUNEIFY
<Kostic> довољно да ме кривично гоне.
<acinic> Ovo je muzika. Ne tamo neke seka perse
<acinic>  :D
<Kostic> Добро је... Осећам олово у крви док ово слушам... xD
<promis> Грми.
<Kostic> Ипак, пребацио сам се са метала на панк. :P
<acinic> Ma sve je dobro
<acinic> Bilo koja muzika
<Kostic> \m/ \m/ \m/
<acinic> Neka je veselo samo
<Kostic> xD
<acinic>  :D
<promis> Не раде ми пречице у Блендеру
<Kostic> што то?
<promis> Ди знам, можда драјвер за графичку
<Kostic> радио неку надогрању и сл.?
<Kostic> *надоградњу
<promis> нисам
<promis> чист 11.10
<promis> Ксубунту
<promis> новау драјвер
<Kostic> новау... А власнички Нвидијин драјвер?
<Kostic> како се он понаша?
<promis> на нјему ми трепће интерфејс и губи ми се курсор
<promis> па сам га склонио
<promis> мада је то било пре месец дана па се и не сећам тачно шта се дешавало
<sasa_> imam ja nvidia vlasnicki drajver na xubuntu 11.10, i radi sasvim ok, compiz kompletan, samo trosi malo vise ram memorije
<Kostic> у бре... Најновија варијанта Блендера је у питању?
<promis> jeste
<Kostic> Шта каже Гугл?
<promis> tražio sam kratko nisam našao ništa
<promis> na IRC-u me iskulirali
<promis> Možda da odem na bug tracker
<Kostic> шибни им један рипорт...
<promis> Pa hoću. Pre ću od njih da dobijem odgovor nego od gugla
<promis> još kad bi se setio lozinke ;)
<Kostic> Полако... Сад ће Веб 3.0... xD
<promis> Fora je što ne rade prečice koje su vezane za opengl ili šta već
<promis> dok neke druge rade
<Kostic> Можеш ли да приступиш опцији кроз меније?
<promis> Eh, da šibnem izveštaj pa da idem na ribut
<promis> rade meniji
<Kostic> ае.
<promis> Vau, setio sam se lozinke ali sam username pogre[io
<Kostic> ахаххахахахахахахаа
<acinic> Sto ne koristis keepassx
<promis> jel to može i za korisničko ime ;)
<acinic> odoh pozz
<Kmamuz> može, promis, sad sam baš pogledao u SK :)
<promis> Moraću ipak restart, ko zna kad će ovi da poprave ovo
<promis> nego mi dođe da probam sa vlasničkim...
<Kostic> пробај... Само ти треба мало apt-get OR aptitude магије. ;D
<promis> jel moram restart ceo?
<Kostic> мислим да није потребно
<Kostic> мада, боље уђ
<Kostic> *уђи у онај рекавери мени
<Kostic> без Икс сервера
<Kostic> па укуцај sudo apt-get nvidia-179 или како се већ зове власнички пакет. :D
<promis> ako idem u rikaveri to mij e restart
<promis> a ako idem u restart podići ću drugi OS
<Kostic> Можеш CTRL+ALT+F1
<promis> tako da ću probati samo sa X da restartujem
<Kostic> па искључи Икс сервер и онда инсталирај власнички драјвер
<Kostic> може
<Kostic> ps -t tty7
<Kostic> па kill pid_iks_servera
<promis> e sad još da gasim DM
<promis> mnogo je
<promis> Odoh u "mrak"
<Kostic> let a force be with you... :D
<promis> source
<promis> Jok bata Kole, ništa
<promis> inače morao je restart
<promis> nije hteo da se uključi drajver
<Kostic> Није? Што?
<Kostic> Због чега се буни?
<promis> di znam, čak je i pisalo da se traži restart
<Kostic> не знам да ли имаш живаца али...
<Kostic> пробај са .run са званичне странице
<promis> ma jok
<promis> nije do toga
<Kostic> пробај старију варијанту Блендера.
<promis> Neću
<Kostic> И, шта обликујеш у Блендеру? :D
<promis> radim nešto za svoj rad
<Kostic> Нешто везано за музику или?
<promis> podigao sam drugi OS, tako da nastavljam sa radom
<promis> nije vezano za muziku, u pitanju je vizuelni rad
<Kostic> аха... Нешто за Саунд енд Вижн поново или?
<Kostic> или како беше име оног фестивала у Деспотовцу.
<promis> nije ni za to. ovo je za fakultet
<Kostic> Ок... Ае нећу да те задржавам... Завршавај то.
<promis> nije u despotovcu, to je u Majdanpeku
<Kostic> хм
<Kostic> доћи ћу ове године
<promis> jel, ajde
<Kostic> то је на неких 80 км одавде ваљда
<Kostic> чек, ту негде код Бора или како беше?
<promis> najavilo se više njih iz open source "priče"
<Kostic> гад блес гугл мапс
<promis> možda ove godine konačno bude publike na predavanjima
<Kostic> :D
<promis> Kostic: Majdanpek je kao blizu Bora, sa tvoje strane prvi grad posle Kučeva
<Kmamuz> 'oće, ja ću da dovedem još jednog druga... znači, biće nas šestoro :)
<Kmamuz> ukupno :)
<Kmamuz> bez onih tvojih :)
<promis> O fuck, javi li se ovi razvijači oće da trablšutujem
<promis> a ja već otišao u hiperspace
<promis> Sad me bacili u rebus
<promis> Kmamuz: kojih mojih? Misliš na one redovne što dolaze? ;)
<Kmamuz> ma ona dvojica koja su sedela u prvom redu, jedan mi je dao onaj program :)
<Kmamuz> kad sam pričao sa tobom
<promis> da, da. to su mi redovni.
<promis> jedan od njih prešao na ubuntu
<Kmamuz> e, to, a hteo sam da kažem da će nas biti šestorica sa njima, zeznuo sam se :)
<Kmamuz> a Å¡ta je koristio?
<promis> XP
<Kmamuz> aaaaa, to je onda uspeh ;)
<Kmamuz> tvoj uspeh :)
<promis> heh, šta znam. sam mi je tražio da mu instalriam
<promis> kao smorio se od XP
<promis> a sad samo hvali brzinu
<Kmamuz> pa neka, je l' ovaj novi ili je ranije prešao?
<Kmamuz> mislim, da li cepa 12.04 ili je koristio i prethodnu verziju/verzije?
<promis> samo čekam, kad će da počne da se žali. Mada je prećutao ograničenje slobodnog drajvera za njegovu integrisanu grafičku
<promis> instalirao sam mu 10.04
<Kmamuz> aha, pa da... :) tvoj omiljeni :)
<promis> dok se navikne
<promis> posle će mo videti
<promis> pa jeste 10.04 Å¡ljaka ko sta
<Kmamuz> mene oduševio novi unity :)
<Kmamuz> u smislu kako radi
<Kostic> ево ме... Ала сте се расписали док ме није било... Када је беше Саунд енд Вижн?
<promis> a mene je oduševio novi ubuntu studio 12.04, u smislu, kao da su mene pitali šta da stave
<promis> Festival je 29.6-1.7
<Kmamuz> e, pročitao sam negde kako si rekao da je žešći osećaj kad napišeš neki program nego kad prijaviš bug, ako se ne varam :)
<Kostic> У одлично... Одмах после рођендана... :D
<promis> Kmamuz: misliš bolji je osećaj kad se napiše program nego prijavi bag.
<Kostic> Скидам Гугл Земљу па да питам, како ради на дебијан/убунту/минт[...] системима?
<Kmamuz> da, tako nešto :)
<promis> Mislim da znam na šta misliš. Nije pisanje programa nego kad doprineseš programu, u smislu pošalješ neku dopunu
<promis> Lepše je kad se pošalje dopuna, nego kad se prijavi bug.
<Kmamuz> da, to... :) pa sam pretpostavio da si pisao za ubuntu studio...:)
<Kostic> Не знам колико би се Линус сложио са тобом... Њему су закрпе већ преко главе...
<promis> nisam za njih. Nego za program Muse
<promis> Napisao sam dopunu u vidu definicije midi instrumenata
<Kostic> Опа, нека нова дешавања... Пта си радио?
<Kostic> аха
<promis> ništa specijalno XML datoteka, ali je trebalo to izfizikalisati
<promis> ali sam napisao skripte koje su to uradile umesto mene ;)
<Kostic> ако је ИксЕмЕл у питању онда свака част... Умноболан формат.
<Kmamuz> lepo lepo... :)
<promis> Tako da nisam imao mnogo fizičkog posla. Više sam potrošio vreme u pravljenju skripte i input fajlova
<promis> Input sam napravio u txt fajlu, i skripta je to prebacila u XML
<Kostic> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/xml/ ... :D
<promis> i onda sam uardio commit
<promis> i moćan je osećaj...
<Kmamuz> ovamo na Slackware forumu ima par ljudi koji prave skripte za programe koji su potrenbni nekome, a ne postoje za slackware... pa da, reče mi bocke da je pričao sa tobom na onom okupljanju...
<Kostic> Kmamuz: какви програми су били у питању?
<Kmamuz> jedan je bio movgrab, a drugi converseen... to je ono što je meni trebalo, a ima ih još ...
<Kmamuz> na slackware-u je problem rešavanja zavisnosti, sve mora pešaka da se radi...
<promis> Kostic: kako se lista locale?
<promis> tj kako da se vidi koji je
<Kostic> уф... Чек тренутак
<Kostic> пробај locale
<Kostic> xD
<Kostic> барем тако каже apropos locale
<promis> jjes
<promis> locale
<promis> izlistao je
<Kostic> волим овај apropos
<Kostic> гугл за љуску. :D
<Kostic> promis: Ово је код мене, http://paste.ubuntu.com/965513/
<promis> tako je i kod mene, samo je engleski
<Kostic> Због чега ти је потребан locale_
<promis> ma ovi razvijači me pitali koji mi je
<promis> tipuju da je do tastature
<Kostic> Е колико сам се ја помучио да убацим српски на Дебијан то није нормално... Видео сам да је потребно dpkg-reconfigure locales али је стално избацивао да не постоји таква команда...
<promis> dženifer Lopez ima dečka od 25 god
<Kostic> И онда провалим да је потребно да будем рут корисник... xD
<Kostic> Има наде за мене значи. :D
<promis> aha
<promis> uh, odoh u reboot, da ispoštujem ove razvijače
<promis> čujemo se kasnije
<Kostic> кк
<Kostic> promis, прорадише ли пречице?
<promis> Ma jock
<promis> uradio sam što je rekao i poslo mu izveštaj
<Kostic> Навукао сам се на Уркетове Записе и Бјутијев Неблог... Стварно одударају од средине. :)
<promis> odoh u logout
<promis> Kostic: rešio sam. Purgovao sam Xfce4-xkb-plugin
<promis> sad treba nekako da ubacim opcije za X da mi menja layout na shift-alt
<Kostic> Опет зеза прикључак за мењање распореда?
<Kostic> па мајку му, шта више раде на њему...
<promis> ma da, priključak je čisto đubre
<Kostic> мислиш алт+шифт?
<promis> da
<promis> ovde u glavnim podešavanjima mogu da zakucam layout
<promis> i da dodam nove
<Kostic> не знам како је на ИксФЦЕ-у... Стари Гном 2 је то решавао преко неког графичког програмчића...
<promis> ali nema ništa u vezi prečice
<Kostic> "how to change default keyboard switch combination xfce"
<promis> još kad bi znao koji je default
<promis> pa bi koristio bar njega
<Kostic> Кладим се да је en_US...
<Kostic> promis, батице?
<Kostic> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<Kostic> каже да може без прикључка али мораш да мењаш неку Икс датотеку...
<Kostic> man setxkbmap
<Kostic> пробај са тим програмом... Вероватно је нешто као setxkbmap sr_RS и setxkbmap sr_RS@latin
<promis> pečujem xorg.conf
<promis> rešeno
<promis> kad su seljaci
<promis> napravio sam skriptu koja se startuje pri loginu
<Kostic> хакерај... :D
<Kostic> when in doubt, use brute force...
<promis> Џебига, као на Ликсде
<Kostic> Нека алтернатива Злослутници тј. Баншију? Неки пуштач који не једе РАМ меморију као гладно сироче...
<promis> Ех, а сад назад на посо
<promis> Audacious 22MB
<Kostic> хм... Да ли да га инсталирам... Овај banshee једе око ~30 МБ.
<promis> ja samo njega koristim
<promis> on je difolt na ubuntuStudio
<Kostic> пробаћу га.
<promis> Haha. nautilus crta pun pravougaonik kad vrši obeležavanje
<Kostic> па?
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> црта оно класично као и на Вињани...
<promis> ne sećam se kako je to na XP
<promis> Ali, ima dobrih vesti. Na 12.04 nema problema sa tastaturom
<Kostic> како то?
<Kostic> шта убацују?
<promis> ono bar što se tiče Blendera, dok plugin i dalje divlja kao što zna
<Kostic> човече, па они нису нормални или нико од Македонаца није био довољно упоран на дописној листи... :D
<promis> Kmamuz: jel sam ti ja rekao za moj poslednji EP iz marta?
<Kmamuz> ne
<promis> http://soundcloud.com/dzoni-promis/sets
<Kmamuz> aaaa, ovo mi se sviđa više od onih ranijih koje sam slušao... ima ritma, za razliku od ranijih :)
<promis> polako... ;)
<Kmamuz> znaš da meni ritam znači puno...
<Kmamuz> :)
<Kmamuz> ali potseća me... ne mogu da se setim na koga... možda malo vuče na radiohead, ali malo... :) a?
<promis> ma jok
<promis> ako podseća na nešto to je onda common people
<Kostic> одох на бекап данашњих догађаја... Чујемо се.
<Kmamuz> e, njih nisam slušao... slušao sam ranije radiohead, pa mi ovo malo zaličilo nanjih :)
<promis> pesma common people
<Kmamuz> eh, sad ispade ovca :) ha ha ha
<Kmamuz> ko radi?
<promis> eh, nemoj da si toliko strog prema sebi
<promis> Å¡ta rado?
<Kmamuz> ne, ko radi tu pesmu? :)
<promis> pulp
<Kmamuz> aha, sad sam slušao... u pravu si.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-04
<shimmy> pozdrav ljudi
<shimmy> interesuje me, jel na 12.04 ponovo dostupno staro gnome okruzenje?
<shimmy> znaci ne mate
<shimmy> ne cinnamon
<shimmy> vec kao gnome 2
<Anpu> tj ono gnome classic?
<Anpu> mislim da je jos uvek dostupno u vidu paketa koji mora da se instalira i onda pri logovanju mozes u sessions da izaberes classic
<shimmy> e, a imam jos jedno pitanje
<shimmy> jel zna neko koja je razlika izmedju mint-KDE i Kubuntu-a
<shimmy> ?
<Atlantic777> Å¡minka i zajednica :D
<Anpu> nema tu neke razlike velike
<Anpu> imas netrunner kao nesto izmedju
<Anpu> koji je ok za one koje smara da se cimaju sa podesavanjem winea, kodeci, java sun i ostalo
<Atlantic777> Anpu: to je nešto sveže?
<Anpu> da to je distro blue systems, ovi koji od sada finansiraju kubuntu, a finansiraju i par kde projekata i mint
<Anpu> (mislim na kde mint)
<Anpu> http://www.netrunner-os.com/about/
<Kmamuz> i velika razlika je u tome Å¡to je Kubuntu izuzetno stabilan, za razliku od K-mint-a :)
<Atlantic777> da, kubuntu je oduvek važio kao jedan od najbolje zapakovanih KDE distroa, uz SuSE (valjda)
<Kmamuz> suse malo preteruje, koliko sam pročitao, sa tom nekom zaštitom... za promenu vremena, npr. ti traži root lozinku itd :)
<Anpu> lol procitao od razmazenog linusa
<Anpu> :D
<Anpu> pa za vremensku zonu i debian trazi sifru koliko znam a i fedora
<Kmamuz> e, to... tačno... pre nekog vremena, ne sećam kad tačno :)
<Atlantic777> i to je poprilično ok
<Anpu> "trazim zamenu za opensuse koji mi jedini radi out of the box na mom mac book airu; nisam cerki podesio stampac tj stepen zastite buhuhu"
<Anpu> to je ukratko rekao
<Anpu> :P
<Anpu> ja ga postujem kao licnost i koju je ulogu odigrao u Linuks svetu ali kao covek je nekad bas tezak
<Anpu> i sam kaze davise voli da napada nego da se uhvati u kostac
<Devet1> Unapred se izvinjavam na smetnji, treba mi savet oko podesavanja Wine-a u Ubuntuu 12.04, bilo ko?
<Kmamuz> ma nebitno, nisam ja neki pobornik njegov, samo konstatujem šta sam pročitao :)
<Anpu> Devet1: podesavanje u smislu? za sta?
<Devet1> Zapravo gde se menja "Super" umesto "Alt" da bi radio fotoshop Alt
<Devet1> ...u wineu
<Anpu> Kmamuz: ok je to, ali ne znaci da ako je tako rekao on znaci da je stvarno tako. samo da je otvorio yast sve bi sredio u dva klika
<Kmamuz> u redu... ne napadam niti branim nekoga :) sad da me čuje berreta, streljao bi me :)
<Atlantic777> Devet1: šta je problem? to što kada pritisneš alt on pomera prozor?
<Devet1> Ne zapravo mi treba modifikacija zbog Photoshopa, jer u ranijim verzijama sam mogao da zamenim super umesto alta, i "Alt" mi onda radi u "Wine-u" tj. Photoshopu
<Devet1> Recimo kod "clone toool-a"
<Devet1> Sada nisam siguran kako tj. gde da zamenim funkcije ovim tasterima, gledao sam u "keyboard layout/options/???
<Atlantic777> ma xmodmap služi za takve stvari, ali to nije to šta tebi treba
<Atlantic777> samo momenat, mislim da sam našao nešto
<Atlantic777> Ubuntu or Fedora: Go to System → Preferences → Windows, and under Movement Key, pick "Super" instead of "Alt".
<Atlantic777> http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/568-how-to-use-adobe-photoshops-qaltq-key-in-ubuntu-1110-and-later
<Atlantic777> ovo je to Å¡ta ti treba ^
 * nikolja Dobar dan o
<Devet1> Hvala @Anpu @Atlantic777 na pomoci!
<Devet1togther> Da li neko zna kako da instaliram Gimphoto 1.4 na Ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<Devet1togther> Sa ranijim verzijama (10.04) nisam imao problema preko "force arhitecture".
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-05
<marko9966> moze pomoc?
<marko9966> kada tokom instalacije ubuntu-a (11.10) trebam da izaberem particiju na kojoj zelim da instaliram OS ,izbacuje mi gresku no root filesystem found
 * nikolja dobar dan
<nihil_enochian> Ljudi jel moze neko da mi kaze kako da zalepim neki patch
<nihil_enochian> u mom slucaju  je neki za ovaj xchat-gnome da kad ga gasim na x ne ugasi program negoda ga samo ubaci u message menu kao empathy i slicno
<nikolam> nihil_enochian, jel bi da menjas izvorni kod xchat programa i primenis izmene i napravis ga , ili imas neki vec napravljeni dodatak za xchat?
<nihil_enochian> ma sad sam skinuo neki patch sa launchpad-a
<nikolam> patch znaci treba da se primeni na izvorni kod
<nikolam> iliti zakrpa po naski
<nikolam> sa apt-get source ime-paketa preuzimas izvorni kod
<nikolam> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building_the_Package_.28Source_and_Binary.29
<nikolam> ili u paketu debian-reference imas dosta uputstava, nihil_enochian
<nihil_enochian> tesko da cu ja ovo moci da resim
<nihil_enochian> nista ne razumem
<nihil_enochian> posto se nisam bakcao do sad sa tim
<nikolam> pa sa apt-get source ime_paketa preuzmes kod
<nikolam> i onda pogledaj sta sadrzi ta zakrpa
<nikolam> pa primeni itd ima u=dokumentacije , jeste ako bas to hoces, ako ne, onda trazi laternativu ,
<nikolam> neku PPA riznicu koja to vec ima i slicno
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-06
<joostvb> добро јутро
 * nikolja dobar jutar :)
<promis> Da li zna neko, da li postoji program koji bi mogao da otovri nekoliko slika i da ih poređa jednu do druge da bi se upoređivale
<FiReSTaRT> promis: pa moze se u gimpu recimo
<promis> suviše posla
<promis> osim ako ne misliš da on radi tiling prozora
<FiReSTaRT> pa onda ne znam sta da ti kazem.. sigurno ima nesto ali se nisam bas cimao sa tim, znam da gimp moze da otvori vise slika odjednom
<Icy_blue> mtpaint?
<Icy_blue> gnupaint?
<Icy_blue> možda..
<FiReSTaRT> da li je iko ovde instalirao cinnamon?
<promis> otvara gimp više slika, ali ne postoji automatsko ređanje svih prozora
<FiReSTaRT> meni je bas gotivan, sad se igram sa njim
<FiReSTaRT> sve prednosti gnome shella a opet vise lici na normalan interfejs
<promis> Našao sam zaobilaznicu. Pravljenjem nove slike sa svim slikama poređane u redovima
<promis> progamom: montage
<maletaski> Kmamuz, si tu?
<Kmamuz> jes
<maletaski> jel si ti ovo prijavio
<maletaski> da si pogrešio
<Kmamuz> e, ispravio sam posle, ivan mi je rekao :)
<maletaski> e ok onda
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-29
<ubuntu__> Ima koga? :)
<milke> ima XD
<StephenS> milke: lutrija.rs? o_O
<milke> :o
<StephenS> de sredi mi nesto da me krene
<milke> stani u (sada već poduži) red :D
<StephenS> daj mi resenje PRNG-a
<StephenS> next br odma
<StephenS> samo 4 broja i ja srecan
<ubuntu__> O cemy to pricate?
<StephenS> o parama
<ubuntu__> Da i sta dalje?
<StephenS> onda investiras u sebe :)
<ubuntu__> :)
<StephenS> mada mozes i sa stipendijom samo ako je velika :D
<StephenS> samo treba uciti p.0
<ubuntu__> Naravno
<StephenS> ovo je inace polinom sa stepenom 0
<StephenS> o.0
<ubuntu__> O.o
<ubuntu__> khkgkk
<TildaTurn> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM2MDY < Mir Display Server
<MIlan-86> cao svima! kako podesiti da ubuntu prikazuje i nasa slova, mislim na srpska latinicna slova, nautilus i programi ne prepoznaju nasa slova
<Kostic> Мора да прикаже наша слова.
<Kostic> Дај неки снимак екрана да видим како изгледа-
<MIlan-86> http://s2.postimg.org/j2y4orrfd/font.png
<MIlan-86> evo
<MIlan-86> isto izgleda i u nautilisu i u clementine player-u
<MIlan-86> instalirao sam podrsku za srpski regionmalni format, restartovao sam racunar, ali opet isto
<Kostic> Ја не видим проблем... Ае пробај да направиш датотеку са овим називом :"нова датотека"
<MIlan-86> da, kad iskucam rucno defektno slovo, radi normalno
<Kostic> Онда није проблем до система
<Kostic> ;)
<Kostic> Убунту је подразумевано УТФ-8
<Kostic> Нешто није у реду са називом песме.
<MIlan-86> moguce
<MIlan-86> koji ubuntu koristis?
<ubuntu__> Dobro vece! (Milka Canic) :D
<ubuntu__> Jel radi nekom skype?
<Kostic> MIlan-86 13.04
<Kostic> Да. Скајп ради.
<dragan99> skype ne radi a ni dati lek na netu za Ubuntu 13.04 ne pomaze
<Flaunt_> skype radi
<dragan99> dobar fazon :D kod tebe radi ali to ne znaci da si ti ceo svet
<Flaunt_> isto tako, kod tebe ne radi ali to ne znači da si ti ceo svet
<Icy_blue> ok, a šta može da bude problem?
<Icy_blue> neko se danas javljao sa istim problemom
<Flaunt_> meni je rešenje bilo prelazak na opensource driver
<Icy_blue> zbog čega inače koči? audio ili grafika?
<dragan99> ne radi ni softwer centar, puca  na isti fazon Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta ga zeza?
<Icy_blue> auh, da to je ovih dana aktuelno
<Icy_blue> Draganče dok ne legne sve na svoje mesto biće zemljotresa ovih dana
<dragan99> pa oni bas daju kao resenje koje radi a ne radi za vlasnick edrajvere Nvidia i ATI
<Icy_blue> zato ja nikad ne idem na upgrade kada je sveže izdanje
<Icy_blue> ali vi volite da se mačujete sa time :)
<dragan99> Icy_blue: ova verzija je za mene promasaj, jedva sam instalirao, skida par puta, narezivao na najsporije, pravi boot USB
<Icy_blue> a da se vratiš na 12.04 LTS ?
<Icy_blue> pa dok se ovde ne slegne prašina?
<dragan99> Icy_blue: zna skoju masinu imam i nemam problema sa ostalim distroima
<Icy_blue> znam da si nabudžio baš baš
<Flaunt_> pa dobro, uvek ostaju drugi distroi
<dragan99> ma jok to mi nije primarni distro, to onako tek probam da vidim sta sve ne radi
<Icy_blue> ma Draganče ovih dana svi imaju nekih problema sa 13.04
<Flaunt_> evo men irecimo kubuntu 13.04 mnogo bolje radi od Ubuntua
<Icy_blue> malo strpljenja da se slegne prašina, biće to sve ok
<Flaunt_> mada priznajem da nemam većih ni sa ubuntuom
<Flaunt_> nekako mi ne leži KDE
<Flaunt_> ali eto priznajem da je trenutno bolje izdanje
<Icy_blue> e to ko voli kde, ja sam xfce fan i to je
<Icy_blue> xubuntu 12.04 me fino služi i ne diram ga
<dragan99> mislio sam da ce danas da legne neka ispravka a oni se olenjili a i sto bi kad ce za 9 meseci nova prinova
<Icy_blue> leći će, idu praznici i do toga je
<dragan99> ja i vozim KDE kao primarni , Mint KDE, Netrunner i Debian Wheezy sve KDE :D
<Flaunt_> pa eto, čemu onda nerviranje ?
<Icy_blue> a on to tako voli :)
<Icy_blue> to je Draganče ;)
<dragan99> zbog kecanja sa instalacijom, nikad do sad se to nije desavalo
<Flaunt_> za sve postoji prvi put :)
<Icy_blue> a Draganče priznaj da ti voliš među prvima da probaš :)
<dragan99> ne nerviram se vise, znas da ne smem da se nerviram
<Icy_blue> dok je još vruće, ti već instaliraš :)
<Flaunt_> ja sam baš 13.04 po prvi but instalirao mesecima pre zvaničnog izlaska
<Flaunt_> i bio je odmah problem, jer je installer stajao u mestu satima...
<dragan99> Flaunt_: razocarali su me, koliko sam samo branio Ubuntu od nekih zlih ljudi i sad cvrc moram da s epokrijem usima
<Flaunt_> ali eto to se rešilo
<Icy_blue> ma Draganče nemaš ti ništa sa time
<Flaunt_> nema potrebe bilo koga da braniš
<Flaunt_> koristiš ono što ti odgovara
<Flaunt_> :)
<Icy_blue> pa i Wheezy se čeka stable sad 5.5.
<Icy_blue> i gomila problema sa time
<Icy_blue> sve je to ok i normalno
<dragan99> Wheezy kod mene radi, povremeno pobrljavi grafiku ali znam mu za jadac startujem sgfxi
<Icy_blue> da, ali prelazi iz testing u stable
<Icy_blue> biće tu zemljotresa, ali preživećemo :)
<dragan99> ja tu vozim nestailnu granu a nesto je i iz experimetal
<Icy_blue> mene već par dana zeza thunar, odziv mu je ubi bože, ali srediće se već
<Icy_blue> i ja isto
<Flaunt_> ma instalirajte 13.04 i nema problema :P
<dragan99> znam uskoro ali moj sources.list je malo nabudzen :d
<Icy_blue> a zašto me to ne čudi :)
<dragan99> eh valjda znas :D
<Icy_blue> znam ;)
<dragan99> jedan ili dva distro drzim i ne pipam a ostale zna se
<Flaunt_> ja nikada nisam imao na mašini Xubutu
<Icy_blue> dobar je Xubuntu
<Flaunt_> moraću to jednom
<Icy_blue> ko voli xfce, odličan je
<dragan99> sad imam i win8 na mware kao virtuelni
<Icy_blue> ja ga nisam ni videla još
<dragan99> ruzan ko djavo ali radi, cak sam ga ako da se sam oporavi jer nisam stilirao nek eule pa nije bio aktiviran, muljo i odradi
<Icy_blue> eh, ma kad ti ne bi namestio da radi ;)
<dragan99> ima glupih resenja kopija upotrebe coska ekrana pa tu nesto otvori ali neke stavri su idiotski resene u tim podesavanjima
<Icy_blue> znaš da od sedmice rade linux developeri na win izdanjima?
<Icy_blue> vidi se po mnogim strarima kako su rešene
<dragan99> morao sam da vidim kako izgleda i stvarno je ruzan i ta neka bezvezna resenja
<Icy_blue> ne znam, ja ga ni videla nisam
<Icy_blue> a i nemam želju :)
<dragan99> ne znam ali win7 jedobro odradjen i lici na staru skolu a ovo j eza muljanj eprstima po ekranu a mi to nemamo
<Icy_blue> a moguće, za tablete da je rađen
<Icy_blue> pa i promocija je bila na tablet uređaju, to sam gledala
<dragan99> stavio sam ja i toj rugobi od win8  malo starog izgleda start meni i da lepo treperi ikona konekcije, navika
<Icy_blue> ma ti si za linux rođen ;)
<dragan99> KDE mi le lep ko curica prem ovim novim windowsima
<Icy_blue> probaj onda kubuntu 13.04
<Icy_blue> pa dok se slegne prašina oko novog izdanja testiraj sam ubuntu
<dragan99> danas me uhvati nostalgija kad sam bio na institutu za endokrinologiju, XP lepo stara skola, starac ali meni je verno sluzio 10 godina
<Flaunt_> odoh
<Flaunt_> ;)
<Icy_blue> Flaunt_: noćka
<dragan99> pozz :)
<Icy_blue> eh da...
<Icy_blue> no, mogla bih i ja lagano
<Icy_blue> Draganče nema sikiriki (znam da ne smeš) ali pusti da se malo slegne, biće to sve ok ;)
<dragan99> ja samodremao a i vis eni ja ne sedim za PC, juc eme nek akijavica uhvati a i danas me drzi
<Icy_blue> pričuvaj se
<dragan99> izgleda neka alergiska
<Icy_blue> moguće, vreme je alergija
<Icy_blue> no, odoh i ja u krpe, laku noć svima :)
<dragan99> totalno bezveze, setao, vratim se na rucak a ono krene ko lud
<Icy_blue> Draganče tebi posebno :)
<dragan99> laku noc :)
<Icy_blue> :)
<MIlan-86> cao svima! jel ima neko problem sa krckavim zvukom na skype-u?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-30
<ubuntu__> Zna neko od vas kako ide sa firweall u Ubuntu?
<alexa> o/
<milke> \o
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-01
 * dragan99 test
<dragan99> Ubuntu 13.04 Unity pozadina crna i nema sanse da se promeni, softwer centar proradio ali sa open source drajverima ali jako netabilan, skype nece nikako ne pomazu nista od saveta sa neta
<dragan99> *netsabilan
<dragan99> 13.04 totalni promasaj, sacekacu par nedelja i onda leti sa masine i ne stavljam vise dok ne izadje novi LTS
<dragan99> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287571/desktop-shows-a-white-or-black-background-instead-of-wallpapers
<dragan99> neki saveti pomazu za gnome-shell ali Unity ostaje sheban sa pozadinom
<dragan99> boce pise: Jutros stigao update na 13.04 za Skype, sada radi i bez gore pomenute dodatne linije kod pokretanja.
<dragan99> update je od juce i kod mene i dalje skype ne radi, uvek ista poruka Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dragan99> gde skinuti skype 2, probao link sa skype radio 3 sata i skinuo jedva nesto
<dragan99> 2013-04-30 16:05:25 UTC     Published     Ubuntu Raring amd64     release     partner     net     Extra         4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2
<dragan99> i kod mene ne radi
<dragan99> eh i Thunderbird puca, al ga napravise, Firefox radi al se sporo ucitava, sredice oni to do novog LTS izdanja, necu vise da mu nalazm falinke, dosta je :D
<dragonnet> anybody here ?
<dragan99> US seeks to pressure Google, Facebook et al. into installing wiretapping backdoors
<dragan99> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-02
<memphisto> zdravo
<memphisto> moze li pomoc oko paketa, dependecies
<makita420> cxgfdg
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-03
<dragan99> salepetronije: kakav ti je ono dokaz da Unity i gnome-shell rade skladno, slika je nakaradna, polunisten unity i terminal u kome ide verzija gnome-shella
<dragan99> pobeze :(
<dragan99> nece ni skype da radi kako treba iako Bojce kaze da radi, stavio sam skype 2.x statik i to radi, ne ide to tako kod nekog radi kod nekog ne, jednostavno to nije ok
<dragan99> paz fazon slika nije dobro ispala a ono prolupo Unity :D http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-promena-desktop-background-a?pid=221049#pid221049
<dragan99> ljudi dali posebno gnome a posebno Unity
<dragan99> Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 – http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/raring/release/ i
<dragan99> Ubuntu 13.04 – http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<dragan99> A gnome 3.8.1 tj. gnome shell ima podrsku u ekstenzijama da uzmes stranku i da se besis ;)
<dragan99> bice to ok sa ekstenzijama za jedno 5-10 godina ;) svaka susa ih pise a kad treba odrzavati onda cvrc, sto reko Bili hobisti
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-04
<Acke__> Pozdrav ljudi :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-05
<dragan99> ХРИСТОС ВАСКРЕСЕ, РАДОСТ ДОНЕС !
<Alexa> Kako da onemogucim built in tastaturu na loptopu?
<alexxxxa2> zdravo svima!
<alexxxxa2> deda je gastarbajter, pa mu slabo cirilica ide
<alexxxxa2> Kako dedi na xubuntu 13.04 da namestim latinicni srpski?
<alexxxxa2> :)
<alexxxa2> zasto mi na 64bit 13.04 ne radi mnogo stvari?
<alexxxa2> npr, nece firefox na srpski
<alexxxa2> onda je pola stvari na cirilici, a pola na latinici
<alexxxa2> zatim, nece da instalira mnoge stvari, kaze da je paket ili slomljen, ili nedovrsen, nesto u tom fazonu
<alexxxa2> da li da dignem 32bitan sistem?
<alexxxa2> nece ni skype da instalira
<alexxxa2> strasno
<alexxxa2> :D
<dragan99> Za BegZačin: Pre nego se upustis u filosofiranje o transparetnosti Ubuntu pročitaj pravilnik foruma:
<dragan99> 26. Molimo vas da se uzdržite od uzaludnih i neplodnih rasprava.
<dragan99> Lične jadikovke i istresanja o metodologiji razvoja Ubuntua i slične diskusije su primeri takvih rasprava i biće zaključane. Ukoliko ste naišli na sistemski problem, pokušajte da ponudite rešenje ili da prijavite problem na nekom od bubolovaca.
<dragan99> Imajte u vidu da nijedna poruka na ovom forumu neće uticati na dalji smer razvoja Ubuntua, te će svaka tema u kojoj se diskutuje o razvoju Ubuntua biti pažljivo praćena od strane uređivačkog tima i biće zaključana ukoliko se proceni kao bespredmetna.
<dragan99> BegZačin sveden si na običnog večitog beta testera, dobra fora, besplatno beta programi i distro za uzvrat besplatni testeri. :D
<dragan99> Upamti ovo, možda i shvatiš jednog dana : Imajte u vidu da nijedna poruka na ovom forumu neće uticati na dalji smer razvoja Ubuntua
<Atlantic777> dragan99: to nije napisano zato što mi nemamo uticaj na razvoj ubuntua već zato što je mesto za takve stvari na glavnom forumu ili zvaničnim dopisnim listama.
<Atlantic777> Džabe ćemo mi ovde da kukamo kako treba da se promeni nešto u kernelu ili da nam se ne sviđa unity kad ovde nema ko da nas čuje.
<dragan99> Atlantic777: Daj budimo relani, na koliko foruma se ljudima ne svidja pravac razvoja, sad samo sto to nije globalni forum puj pike, zasta sluze predstavnici Ubuntu za Srbiju
<Atlantic777> Da Å¡ire vest o vode zajednicu. :)
<dragan99> Atlantic777: Ispalo bi da ako se i oni bune ostali se ne bune, jednostavno privatna firma i moze da radi sta god hoce, njihovi novci, sutrova relanost
<dragan99> *surova realnost
<Atlantic777> Moje mišljenje ipak nije toliko crno, ali možda grešim, naravno. :)
<dragan99> Moje jeste, ja sam pricao jos mnogo ranije da ce doci vreme kad ce puci tikva i da mi nije jasno da neko sipa pare u bure bez dna, to nema logike
<Atlantic777> Ma ima, ite kako. Kako Red Hat sipa? :)
<dragan99> Sad sa Unity pukla je tikva, nisu se pitali clanovi "zajednice" nego je gazda prelomio preko kolena, isto kad je oterao ekipu za KDE kad je Gitzarelidao ostavku na polozaj admina
<Atlantic777> Ma čekaj, šta su trebali da urade? Da zadrže gnome i teraju ovaj nikakav gnome shell?
<dragan99> Rad Hat prodaje usluge, softver je javan ali zato usluge...
<dragan99> A Unity je bolji? da ali za mobilne telefone
<Atlantic777> Unity je sjajan.
<Atlantic777> Ne pričam sa aspekta stabilnosti već upotrebljivosti.
<Atlantic777> Izuzetno je zgodan „na ruku“.
<Atlantic777> Pogotovo na laptopovima. Promene su uvek teške, ali eto neminovne su.
<dragan99> Uf nemoj moli te....
<Atlantic777> Ali ja ga koristim na netbooku već jedno dve godine.
<dragan99> Znaci sad pored desktopova moramo da kupujemo laptopove a jos malo i ekrane n adodor d abi krmacili prstima po ekranu
<Atlantic777> Ne, ne, ne... :) To što ja ne koristim desktop računar to je druga priča. :)
<Atlantic777> A ekrani na dodir su mi dobra ideja samo kao komplement tastaturi, otprilike umesto miša.
<dragan99> i pride skupe mobilne, nema svako te pare pogotovo u ovoj zemlji gde je hrana luksuz za malu decu
<Atlantic777> Ima i jeftinih telefona pa ko voli nek izvoli.
<dragan99> ekrani na dodir pravljeni su nameski za proizvodnju za upravljanje masinama ili za neke kioske
<Atlantic777> Čitao sam nedavno nekakav tekst o razvoju „sučelja“ za mašine, human interface device ili kako već i lepo su uporedili šta je za šta dobro.
<Atlantic777> Konkretno, glasovne komande mogu biti dobre za izbor određenih opcija i eventualno zadavanje nekih komandi i unos teksta (ako se to dovoljno dobro razradi).
<Atlantic777> Međutim, kako rečima kazati „selektuj ono u desnom ćošku, gore, malo niže“?
<Atlantic777> To ne ide, zato je potrebno i da se upre prstom. Sada, da li ćemo to raditi mišem ili bukvalno prstom...
<Atlantic777> Pošto smo od unosa teksta glasom još uvek poprilično daleko, a ni prepoznavanje pisanog teksta nam ne ide baš najbolje, ostajemo na tastaturi i mišu.
<Atlantic777> Miš možemo lepo da zamenimo ekranom na dodir, ali tastaturu da ne diramo.
<Atlantic777> Po meni je to sasvim ok.
<dragan99> Gledaj koliko se secam gazda Canonicala pricao je o OS za jadne male crce, sta je od tog ostalo, OS koji trazi jak hardwer a jadni mali crnci postali su djubriste kompjuterske tehnologije, pogledaj neku od emisija na Discavery kanalu
<Atlantic777> ma unity nije ubuntu
<Atlantic777> niti je ubuntu unity
<dragan99> ja i ne znam sta je, poceo je kao Compiz plugin, po wiki to vise nije a ne moze bez compiza :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-02
<steven_> I have a serbian non ubuntu related question, anyone care to help.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-04
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-29
<BojanSD> Može li jedan save u vezi Lubuntu OS
<BojanSD> savet tj. pomoć
<Kostic> BojanSD: шта те мучи код Лубунтуа?
<BojanSD> Inače ja sam prešao sa Windovsana Linux pre 3 meseca po savetu sam instalirao Lubuntu, obirom na moju konfiguraciju. U početku sam bio veoma zadovoljan, ali sada mi čini da mi računar radi znatno sporije nego kada sam instalirao Lubuntu, a posebno kada sam na netu tj. Chromu i kada istovremeno otvorim više katica tj. prozora
<Kostic> Потрошња РАМ-а када си на нету не зависи од Лубунтуа толико колико зависи од Хрома
<Kostic> а Хром уме итекако да поједе системску РАМ меморију.
<Kostic> Како Фајерфокс ради на Лубунтуу, на тој машини?
<BojanSD> tada je procesor  skoro uvek na 100%
<Kostic> Да погодим, Јутуб и флеш?
<BojanSD> pa njega sam slabije koristio
<Kostic> Која је конфигурација рачунара?
<BojanSD> ja imam 2 GB rama
<BojanSD> P4
<BojanSD> na 2,4Ghz
<BojanSD> trebalo bi da Lubuntu leti
<BojanSD> čini mi se i da sada se sporije diže sistem
<BojanSD> grafika je 512 Mb
<BojanSD> imam i zvučnu Yamaha
<Kostic> Хм.
<Kostic> Требало би лепо да шљака.
<Kostic> Тај Пентијум процесор, колико језгра има?
<BojanSD> jedno
<BojanSD> singl
<BojanSD> ram je DDR
<BojanSD> ona prva verzija
<Kostic> Уф.
<BojanSD> za ovu mašinu to maksimum, ne može više da se unapredjuje....
<Kostic> Оно, не може ту софтвер да извуче хардвер.
<Kostic> Знам, верујем ти.
<BojanSD> da
<BojanSD> slažem se
<Kostic> РАМ меморија и некако али га процесор убија.
<BojanSD> ali bio je mnogo brži....
<Kostic> BojanSD: размишљај полако о новијем рачунару/лаптопу. Штавише, било који полован ће бити светлосну годину испред тог рачунара.
<BojanSD> pa ova ploča ne prihvata drugi,....stara je..
<Kostic> BojanSD: када си инсталирао Лубунту?
<BojanSD> pre 3 ili 4 meseca
<Kostic> Такође, глупа ствар али... Да ли си пробао да очистиш Хром од кеша?
<BojanSD> pa sam Lubuntu mi "jede" samo 236 MB
<Kostic> Који Лубунту користиш? 14.04?
<BojanSD> nisam, ne znam
<BojanSD> da
<BojanSD> ima li neki program za Lubuntu tipa CC kliner
<Kostic> Има али то не значи ништа зато што Линукс не прави ђубре тек тако.
<BojanSD> da ga s vremena na vreme pročistim
<Kostic> Нема ту шта да се чисти.
<Kostic> Не можеш да примениш оно што знаш са Вина на Линукс. ;)
<BojanSD> pa to mi mnogi kažu
<Kostic> Хм.
<Kostic> Пробај без кеша.
<BojanSD> kako
<Kostic> Имаш ли доста сачуваних лозинки и активних пријава на Хрому?
<Kostic> Пошто ће чишћење очистити све.
<BojanSD> moguće
<BojanSD> nema veze
<Kostic> Имаш ли записане лозинке? Ако не, да ли их знаш?
<Kostic> Е то... :)
<BojanSD> da
<BojanSD> imam
<Kostic> Притисни пречицу Ctrl+shift+del.
<BojanSD> i onda
<BojanSD> samo to
<Kostic> Чек
<Kostic> показаћу ти слику.
<BojanSD> ok
<BojanSD> hvala
<Kostic> BojanSD: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1t/fr/2D705EVq/bojansd.png
#ubuntu-rs 2016-05-05
<nikolam> jel mi dosta diff da radim presek izmedju dva fajla, ono, nadjem razliku pa onda mi treba ono sto ostane kad izvadim presek
<nikolam> idealno bi bila komanda da mi da diff nad 2 spiska fajlova u mnogim direktorijumima
<nikolam> sad ce neko da kaze, da, uzmi git.. el mogu i bez toga, nad fajlovima?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-05-04
<Besser> Pozdrav...
<Besser> Ako nekoga ima na ovom kanalu i voljan je da mi odgovori, treba mi vaše mišljenje koji je laptop srednje klase najoptimizovaniji za rad pod Linux-om, može odgovor na mejl mbeserovac@sbb.rs? Hvala.
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-01
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYoiCiSsI2M
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOFK9zWgXUw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUbCp2WgkYw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seV51xrDp04
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U67MRAPKXzU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs
<milobit-> pomoz bog svoj braci srbima!
<milobit-> ja i moj drug 'milobit smo ratovali na svim ovim ratistima:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeAEdU4p5Cg  ja i moj drug milobit smo ratovali u ovoj jedinici;)
<milobit-> ja i moj drug milobit I vodje ratovali;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxOqQ8itTF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
 * milobit- samo za milobit  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZ4O7loLlE
<milobit-> odo dodo moj ratni druze;) samo za mog druga milobita ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-29
<uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<uzi> ja sam milobit uzi;)
<milobit-uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGZRqoW5aW8
<milobit-uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
 * milobit-uzi ja sam na strazi danocno ;(
<milobit-uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-uzi> ha evo i mog 'brata ' azijata;)
<milobit-uzi> kako si:)
<sasa_> pada kisa
<milobit-uzi> jel tebe isija muci
<sasa_> jok ja
<milobit-uzi> kod mene sunce grije
<sasa_> blago tebi
<milobit-uzi> a milo tebi
<milobit-uzi> :)
<sasa_> sto ti ne bi malo probao da se uozbiljis, banovace te neko nekad na ovom kanalu, pa sta ces posle
<milobit-uzi> ne pomaze
<milobit-uzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-uzi> to mi i treba
<milobit-uzi> da me banuju!
<milobit-uzi> ali nece:(
<sasa_> to ti je najgora kazna
<milobit-uzi> da mi je znati samo sto im trebam
<milobit-uzi> i trazim je
<milobit-uzi> hahaa
<sasa_> aj, bre uozbilji se i sve bude u redu
<milobit-uzi> ko je gazda vodje!
<sasa_> idi na forum, pitaj ko je gazda i zamoli ga da dodje i da te banuje,
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-uzi> :)
<milobit-uzi> dungodung:  je gazda:)
<milobit-uzi> a sta ti trazis vosje! sasa_ ?
<milobit-uzi> vodje*
<sasa_> ama bas nista ne trazim
<milobit-uzi> no mene pratis;(
<milobit-uzi> malo sam postao ostar
<milobit-uzi> a ti odgovor ne dajes
<sasa_> citam nesto
<milobit-uzi> mnogo dobro
<milobit-uzi> sta citanka kaze?
<sasa_> svasta nesto
<milobit-uzi> ka po obicaju
<milobit-uzi> od kud no ti bese?
<milobit-uzi> imali koji bosanski kanal vodje
<milobit-uzi> 'linix-ov?
<milobit-uzi> linux'
<milobit-uzi> aj reci nesto pametno
<milobit-uzi> ubrzo cu da odem
<milobit-uzi> da sta naucim;)
<sasa_> nema bosanskih kanala
<sasa_> uci suse
<sasa_> trebace ti
<milobit-uzi> :)
<milobit-uzi> a sta je sa linux-za sve?
<sasa_> pojma nemam
<milobit-uzi> sandi*
<milobit-uzi> dobro
<milobit-uzi> hvala na savjetu
<milobit-uzi> izvini ali nista novo ni "pametno" ne razmenismo
<sasa_> ne mora svaki dan nesto pametno da se razmeni
 * milobit-uzi uci suse 'trebace mi'
<milobit-uzi> morebit a i nemora
<milobit-uzi> ja
<milobit-uzi> dosta moram idem
<sasa_> cujemose
<milobit-uzi> akobogda
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-02
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIxJK78pjkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-03
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> dje naj moj brat 'azijat'?!
<milobit-> ne javljase
 * milobit- na vaska karavlaska;(
<milobit-> kakoste vi?
<milobit-> ja dobro fala bogu:)
 * milobit- samo malo rom u jednu nogu:(
<milobit-> ide ide kotrlja se;)
<milobit-> djedo mi se juce javi;)
<milobit-> odo u 'hajduke'  mada sam ja uskok i tamo i vamo;)
<milobit-> i djed  mi takav bes
<milobit-> i prezive Njegosevu secu a umre u Odesu
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> djed mi nikad ne odade njegovu tajnu
<milobit-> no mi je samo nagovesti
<milobit-> nije lako je bilo otkriti
<milobit-> to je bija veliki kod i dug hod
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
 * milobit- ni vaske da lane:( a kamol cojka da se javi!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8BURfA1zYs
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777 ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * milobit- eh da mi je da me zelja mine
<milobit-> pa da umrem:)
<milobit-> to mi je jedina zelja;)
<milobit-> dungodung: pozdravi mi Voju  i jos dva brata iz tvog kraja:)
<milobit-> davno sam otiso
<milobit-> jos ih se secan I mnogih i jos ih volm :)
 * milobit- Nis i Cerle Kula;)
<milobit-> vreme ide
<milobit-> vreme prolazi
<milobit-> i zadnji se cas pise
<milobit-> al secanja i podrska ostaju
 * milobit- nadam se jos dugo cu da sedim na vaj kanal;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xdmxH25LUY
<milobit-> samo za Misa Rabotu:) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqv86VV7xIo
<milobit-> vreme ide vreme tece
<milobit-> i bijla dani prolecu ;)
<milobit-> ja bijem moj boj i secavam se :)
 * milobit- opropriste ako dje pogresim il se u misljenju razmineidjemo
<milobit-> ´https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acndqtyaJso
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acndqtyaJso
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acndqtyaJso
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acndqtyaJso
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<morebit> djed me ucija
<morebit> a krija sve od mene tajne
<morebit> samo ih nagovestavo
<morebit> hm
<morebit>  a meni ostavija u amantet da ih rasavam Ka rebuse;(
<morebit> dungo ChanServ  ti si sretan sto si rodjen u Srbiji u maci matici
<morebit> majci
<morebit> srbiji
<sibalija> volim rakiju
<sibalija> posebno MAnastirka;)
<sibalija> ona mi je najdraza
 * sibalija zaboravte me ja sam davno nesto 
<sibalija> u raju zavrsija
<sibalija> a radije bi da sam u paklu svrsija
 * sibalija kazu tamo je lepo i vrice
<sibalija> mene neka reuma muci
<sibalija> treba mi nesto vruce;)
 * sibalija tu se nedje okolo vrti i *Jozefina';(
 * sibalija fina;)
<morebit> da je Srbija poslusala otomansku imperiju
<morebit> Srbija bi danas bila do Beca!
<morebit> pravoslavna a ne otomanska
<morebit> a danas je zapadna prcija 'palestina'
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<morebit> odo ljudi
<morebit> da pocinem
<morebit> a mozda i osvanem
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-05
<milobit-> @ChanServ kako si bolan ufatio sam te za rep;) znam ko si:)
<milobit-> joj ljudi jel kodvas zima?
<milobit-> meni pucaju kosti od zime
<milobit-> treba mi vruce parce leba
<milobit-> neba* ;)
<milobit-> dje mi je naj 'brat' azijat da me malo razgovori!
<milobit-> azijatka me grije al ne pomaze
<milobit-> treba mi vruce parce neba
 * milobit- nije vo za grlicu no za maricu
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-27
<morebit> i moja 'baba' se nes popismanila ka i vi
<morebit> ocel kanal da prezivi?
<morebit> da ga nije napa neki vido
<morebit> kovido*
<morebit> ka i moju 'babu ;)
<morebit> a bogumi ja ga ocerak
<morebit> jaja  zpasak nu svoju  utoku pa ga ddparasik
<morebit> bez traga i glasa pobeze
<morebit> on nestade
 * morebit ma vodje ka po obicaju Ni cojk da progovori a kamoli 'vaska da lane ;)
<morebit> ili ni vaska da lane a kamoli cojk da prozbori
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-28
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> moja 'baba sad sedi na mom kazanu:(
<morebit> dobila otkaz :)
<morebit> sad cu ja da je ranim
<morebit> a oblacim bogumi necu
<morebit> more da oda bez i jedne krpe na sebi
<morebit>  sto se mene tice
<morebit> ja bija malo danas u setnju
<morebit> cojka ne meres da vidis na ulicu a kamoli psa
 * morebit sto je lepo i mirno kad 'ljudi nema ulicew
<morebit> sam pokoja koza more da se sretne ;)
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> odo malo naplazu
<morebit> kodmene ugrijalo
 * morebit tamo je i "mala" Greta  mala hm
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-29
<morebit> jos me zovu majcina dusica
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> kodmene danas nema sunca
<morebit> pa nisam iso naplazu
<morebit> a nema ni 'male grete:)
<morebit> malo mi bese dosadno
<morebit> pa svnuh malo kod vas
<morebit> ni kodvs nema nis novo
<morebit> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-30
<morebit> ja malo poranija :)
<morebit> izvinite ljudi
<morebit> uvati 'babu' s vidom i kovidom!
<morebit> jedan s preda drugi straga
<morebit> a 'baba vristi ka damjanov zelenko
<morebit> kakoste vi ljudi :)
<morebit> jo jo mene malo muci 'baba' i reume
<morebit> babi' oprostim a reumi nemogu :(
<morebit> sto bi reka milobit ma tamanite se ljudu ;)
<morebit> kodmenr poca 'mali vikend'
<milobit-> ma da mi je samo znati dje mi je Joja od Doboja ?
<milobit-> U kojoj on kazamati trune?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3jz0IgN5Y8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkUo23Cous
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36XMo-O5uy0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-02
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MFAePKdeFc
<milobit-> ma dojadila mi va 'limunada'
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> va vec malo bolje zvuci ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3cXcMSogRU
<milobit-> ka malog i mene su zvali Sibalija'
<milobit-> ?
<milobit-> tu tajnu jos nisam otkrija
<milobit-> jer srble je vesto da krije i skriva i cuva
<milobit-> svoj narod
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMQI0JPb-bs&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> a ja jos slazem slagalice
<milobit-> secam se mlinova
<milobit-> i malih vrtova pored mlinova
<milobit-> pisem pisalice i slazem slagalice
<milobit-> al vreme ide
<milobit-> vreme tece
<milobit-> nezaustavljivo
<milobit-> vreme mora da se prati
<milobit-> istorija da se ne zaboravi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO9qw1KV7I8
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> pamet mi se muti
<milobit-> a mozak me izdaje
